#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-13
<gryman> Anyone know how often launchpad updates the bzr data?
<Muscovy> The revision list?
<gryman> yeah
<gryman> Trying to make sure I'm adding to the right place, but my commits don't show up
<Muscovy> Only a minute or two.
<Muscovy> Where did you push to?
<gryman> I never did a push, just commits
<Muscovy> pushing is the actual upload.
<gryman> I see, what does commit do?
<Omega> Uh
<Omega> ohai
<gryman> Or perhaps more importantly, is there anything I need to do before a push to make sure I won't wipe out some other changes?
<Muscovy> Nope.
<gryman> bzr push lp:ubuntu-tour, right?
<gryman> I'm just working on content
<Muscovy> Yes.
<gryman> ok
<gryman> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  See "bzr help diverged-branches" for more information.
<Muscovy> Run bzr merge.
<gryman> ugh
<Omega> We should get a bot soon.
<AndrewMC> Omega: may i PM you?
<Omega> Yes you may, sir.
<Muscovy> gryman: Did it work ok?
<gryman> Yeah, I ended up pulling down a new branch and then moving my changes over
<gryman> Mine was a bit out of date
<Muscovy> brz merge will do that automatically.
<gryman> There was conflicts
<Muscovy> Ah.
<gryman> Someone made ubuntu-one and I still have ubuntuone, etc
<gryman> Now it's all current
<Muscovy> My fault for that one I fear. :P
<gryman> hehe
<MadnessRed> i made ubuntu-one, sorry, someone asked for it to be changed
<Muscovy> For some reason, only page 1 of Ubuntu One is being displayed on the main branch.
<gryman> Did you try going back and then next?
<gryman> Or go back twice
<Muscovy> Just topic select, then next.
<gryman> Might be because there's no page 0
<gryman> actually there is
<Muscovy> Yeah.
<gryman> Looks like it's starting on page 1 and not 0
<Muscovy> It's starting on 0 for me.
<Muscovy> Um.
<gryman> Looks like it calls 0 1
<gryman> and when you hit next it goes to 2, which isn't there
<gryman> and when you go back it goes to 1, but it calls the real 1
<Muscovy> Inserting a 2 shows the 2.
<gryman> Here's what I see
<gryman> ubuntu one
<gryman> 0
<gryman> change section
<gryman> Could not find  en_US using en
<gryman> 1
<gryman> next
<gryman> 1
<gryman> get_next
<gryman> Could not find  en_US using en
<gryman> 2
<gryman> back
<gryman> 2
<gryman> get_next
<gryman> Could not find  en_US using en
<gryman> 1
<Muscovy> I'm not too worried, since that is the old code anyways.
<gryman> They all do that
<gryman> You have to click back first once on a new section
<MadnessRed> odd, do you have the newest code
<MadnessRed> because the newest code doesn't output text to start with unless you set debug to 1
<Muscovy> MadnessRed, we're talking about the main branch, not the code one.
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> then I wouldn't worry about errors in the code there, a lot has changed
<celsojunior> hi
<mast`> hello
<Muscovy> I can't seem to add images to the tour.
<fieldse> greetings. Do we have any senior project members here?
<fieldse> Senior-ish?
<fieldse> muscovy, popey - when you get back, are either of you two project leaders for this?
<laurent_> What is the default maverick icon theme?
<fieldse> I've set up a wiki page for the volunteers list, when someone with authority to do so comes around, I'd like to get approval for it.
<fieldse> laurent_, hi.
<laurent_> hi
<fieldse> IDK, let me check and see what I've got
<laurent_> is it humanity
<laurent_> My system is an upgrade not a fresh install and I have been using Faenza as the default icon set since it came out
<fieldse> Ack, just realized I'm on my Karmic system.
<fieldse> I think it's humanity
<fieldse> My Maverick system is down for repair, since I was banging on it to get the cpu fan unstuck. =/
<fieldse> laurent_, Mine also upgrade and not install - I was wondering about this, does it not change default themes, etc when you do this?
<laurent_> Also is there a way to pass variables from the python script in to the HTML of the documents
<laurent_> I'm adding icons to the firefox tour
<laurent_> showing the back buttons etc.
<fieldse> That, I do not know. I just started learning python literally yesterday.
<fieldse> Cool!
<laurent_> ideally I would use the python gettheme.py thing to send the paths
<fieldse> This reads the GNOME theme config and sends back the results?
<Muscovy> fieldse: I'm one of the leaders.
<fieldse> laurent_, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/humanity-icon-theme-update-comes-in.html
<Muscovy> Do you actually need administrative permission, or are you just asking?
<fieldse> ^ on "humanity" theme
<fieldse> Hey, muscovy - I am just asking to  get it a look-over and approval to start directing people to this list to sign up.
<Muscovy> URL please?
<fieldse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Volunteers
<Muscovy> laurent_: Not sure what you're doing, but do you need the icons? We were probably going to use screenshots.
<laurent_> For the firefox page in code-development it explicitly labels the back forward reload buttons
<laurent_> I was linking in the icon
<laurent_> reinforces the message
<Muscovy> Ok.
<Muscovy> fieldse: Looks good. :D
<Muscovy> I'll throw some links to the wiki on the main site after school tomorrow.
<fieldse> Awesome. I would like to make a clearer way for someone to sign up for specific task from the to-do list but I don't want to clutter it up. I figure that as long as the volunteers start piling up on the list, then "project sector leaders" can send out a shout to their entire team list when they're ready to delegate.
<Omega> same here
<fieldse> Thanks!
<Omega> sleepy time!
<fieldse> Ho-kay, good night omega , thanks muscovy - I'll start emailing members from the list archive to sign up
<fieldse> peace
<gryman> Looks like the wiki is having login issues
<kuroq> keyerror in tour.py
<kuroq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492880/
<fieldse> greetings.
<aksharpatel47> Getting unknowntimezoneerror while logging onto the ubuntu-tour wiki
<fieldse> No login issues, I was just editing.
<fieldse> Try again
<fieldse> There's already been 4 signups at the volunteers list, so it was probably just locked.
<aksharpatel47> It says its a bug
<aksharpatel47> and tells me to report the bug to moinmoin wiki
<mast`> I started translating the available text to french, did anybody else sign up for this?
<fieldse> Negative, we have no french translation signed up at the list yet.
<fieldse> aksharpatel47, it may be a bug but I think it was just locked - Have you tried again?
<mast`> good stuff.
<fieldse> mast`, =)
<aksharpatel47> ya. I'm getting the same bug report. And the same message to report the bug
<aksharpatel47> In the bugs list
<aksharpatel47> I'm finding a similar bug
<fieldse> muscovy, aprilg >> Made minor edits to the wiki mainpage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour. Let me know if I need to clear these kinds of thing for future purposes.
<fieldse> aksharpatel47, send me link to bug?
<aksharpatel47> http://moinmo.in/MoinMoinBugs/UnknownTimeZoneError?highlight=%28unknowntimezoneerror%29
<fieldse> Oy, sorry. Well, are you just trying to sign up?
<aksharpatel47> ya
<fieldse> If you'll give me the information you want posted, I'll put it up for you.
<aksharpatel47> I was trying to sign up for editing as well as a programmer
<aksharpatel47> and translator for Indian languages
<fieldse> cool.
<fieldse> name / email address? and what programming languages / skills?
<Muscovy> fieldse: that's perfectly fine, just ask us if you're doing a major overhaul or something. :D
<aprilg> fieldse i think minor edits are ok ;)
<aksharpatel47> Akshar Patel / akshar.patel.47@gmail.com / Know Python, Learning GTK / Languages Known : English, Hindi, Gujarati
<aprilg> hi all, who else is working on content right now?
<Muscovy> Context?
<aprilg> content
<aprilg> text :)
<fieldse> tent
<mast`> like camping
<fieldse> lol
<fieldse> aksharpatel47, okay, thanks. I'll put it up!
<aksharpatel47> okay
<aksharpatel47> thanks
<aksharpatel47> :)
<aprilg> Muscovy i'm redoing most of the text right now (converting to html from plain text). where should i push the changes?
<fieldse> no prob
<mast`> I joined as a member, if I want to start pushing my translations should I give you my info as well?
<Muscovy> aprilg: unless it's change in the last hour, lp:~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/code-development
<Muscovy> Though I think soon we should import the new code into the main branch, since it's changed a lot.
<aprilg> yeah, we should do that :)
<aprilg> i like how the tour's looking so far
<Muscovy> I'll feel safer if MadnessRed or one of the coders give the go-ahead there.
<Muscovy> Me too. ;D
<mast`> I translated about half of the available text into french so far
<mast`> I'd like to also program though
<aprilg> mast` you can go ahead and contribute to the code
<laurent_> Does anyone know if there is a way to use py variables in the HTML?
<laurent_> Currently it looks like it's being done the other way around
<Muscovy> fieldse, aprilg, I'm not sure who wrote it, but the wiki page specifies lp:~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/code-development. As far as I know, that's the coding branch, with writing/translations going in lp:ubuntu-tour.
<laurent_> The HTML contain {{var}} which is then parsed by tour.py
<laurent_> but that means it's going to require separate parsing for every instance
<laurent_> Muscovy, currently the lp:ubuntu-tour doesn't have the webkit stuff though
<laurent_> so you can't see how your changes look in the program if you're doing HTML
<Muscovy> Hmm, I think I'll bring the devcode into the main then.
<Muscovy> It's been a few hours since it's had a fatal bug.
<laurent_> the code-dev is working fine for me
<Muscovy> And I don't fancy merging between two parallel branches.
<fieldse> muscovy, what should wiki page link to instead?
<laurent_> Both
<laurent_> :P
<Muscovy> Or perhaps perpendicular branches. :|
<Muscovy> Both.
<Muscovy> Specify code and writing.
<Muscovy> I'll put the new code into the main branch right now.
<fieldse> Hokay. So, "contribute code at lp:..../code-development. Contribute writing at lp:ubuntu-tour."
<Muscovy> Yep.
<fieldse> aite, done
<Muscovy> Thanks.
<laurent_> If a voice over is used with the tour, would it be an electronic voice?
<laurent_> or would someone with a nice voice do it?
<aprilg> i'd prefer someone with a nice voice :D
<laurent_> Who has a nice voice
<laurent_> in the trans-atlantic accent lol
<Muscovy> Mark Shuttleworth?
<aprilg> hahaha
<laurent_> If that was actually possible it would be amazing
<Muscovy> Yeah.
<fieldse> Maybe we can get Jono Bacon to do it.  ;D
<Muscovy> Well let's get to UDS-O and convince him. XD
<gryman> Man, I leave for 30 mins and the channel comes alive
<fieldse> I'd vote for James Earl Jones, it would give it that nice dramatic pitch.
<mast`> Ubuntu, is the father... of all operating systems
<Muscovy> Morgan Freeman.
<laurent_> Daniel Day Lewis lol
<laurent_> The Ubuntu Milkshake tour
<Muscovy> Well somebody made an edit during my 30 seconds of local merging. :|
<gryman> Morgan Freeman for sure
<aprilg> Muscovy i think that was me hrhrhr
<aprilg> just pushed a few minutes ago
<Muscovy> It's up now.
<Muscovy> Everyone, update your lp:ubuntu-tour's.
<Muscovy> And scream if something crashes.
 * Takyoji screams and jumps out the window
<Muscovy> Thanks to whoever put in the icons.
<Muscovy> OH GOD WHATS WRONG?
<Takyoji> Nothing. :P
<fieldse> Damn that Freeman!
<laurent_> So you do like it?
<laurent_> wrong?
 * Takyoji checks out the repository.
<gryman> What's the bzr command to update my local copy?
<aprilg> bzr pull
<gryman> aight
<laurent_> bzr pull lp:ubuntu-tour
<fieldse> Oh yeah, so now that I've done all this wiki-fying, I guess I need to ... actually see what the project looks like. =/
<Muscovy> Is it pull or update?
<gryman> update doesn't do anything
<brandonj> pull
<Muscovy> I listed update on the site.
<Muscovy> Oh dear.
<Muscovy> Fixing...
<gryman> All update does is tell me I'm current, when I know I'm not
<laurent_> All the <p> for every paragraph are kind of unnecessary
<laurent_> tour.py converts all \n to <br />
<aprilg> ah.. i get all the space now
<aprilg> ok. changing. will push updates back in a bit
<Muscovy> While I'm on the site, any particular edits or wikilinks I should make?
<aprilg> maybe we can update the branch guide?
<aprilg> include the code-dev branch there
<Muscovy> Sure.
<gryman> aprilg, are you removing some of that white space now?
<gryman> Is there going to be a way to weight the categories?
<mast`> maybe I should slow down on french translations and wait for the entire english edits are in
<laurent_> I think in the bazaar help I noticed some changes that needed to be made
<laurent_> but I think it relates to the split between the code-dev and the main
<Muscovy> mast`: that would be more efficient.
<laurent_> yeah upload your work doesn't include both
<laurent_> but I suppose most of the coders aren't going to need that
<aprilg> gryman yep
<gryman> So, I did a pull, changed a typo, did a commit, then went to push, and somehow I ended up with uncommited changes?
<gryman> Oh, and there was a merge in there somewhere
<Muscovy> The icons in FIrefox and Places menu don't detect from user's settings.
<Muscovy> In my case, the Firefox ones don't even show, because my Humanity folder has been mostly dismantled.
<aprilg> hmm, can anyone help me with this 'branches have diverged' error?
<gryman> bzr merge
<aprilg> ok. thanks!
<laurent_> remember everyone when starting a new directory the files start at 0 not 1
<laurent_> Muscovy, humanity is the default theme no?
<laurent_> This is why I was asking about the variables though
<laurent_> I guess I'll need to access gconf there or something to make sure it detects the correct icons
<Muscovy> I just tinker oddly.
<Muscovy> But yeah, that would be best.
<mast`> Would there be a bit more info on the use of DBus to track the process of the tour?
<laurent_> it will need to use dbus eventually
<laurent_> especially if it wants auto progression
<Muscovy> We discussed this in the planning phase.
<Muscovy> The problem with DBus is we'll need to do a LOT of patching.
<mast`> stuff like, if the user is on the open office tour the app will wait for the user to create a new document him/herself become continuing ?
<Muscovy> For 90% of what we want, there's a bash command, I'll grab it.
<mast`> become = before*
<Muscovy> pgrep firefox | xargs ps
<Muscovy> We can use that to determine running processes, which works in a lot of places.
<gryman> ugh, did I delete the network files?
<Muscovy> Branch?
<Muscovy> Yep.
<Muscovy> I'll get it back.
<gryman> That doesn't make any sense
<Muscovy> My disjointed speech?
<gryman> I think laurent renamed them, as did I
<gryman> No, that they're missing
<gryman> or deleted
<Muscovy> They seem to have been missing for a while.
<laurent_> aprilg did you intend to overwrite the changes I made to 4_places?
<laurent_> I renamed the networking files
<gryman> Muscovy: I see laurent renamed them to start at 0 14 minutes ago, so they can't be missing that long
<Muscovy> Did you run bzr add afterwards?
<laurent_> but I think the latest revision may have had a weird merge
<Muscovy> Whoops, my bad, pulling the wrong revisions.
<gryman> Do you have to add? I thought you just did a bzr mv file1 file2
<aprilg> crap. laurent_ no. waaa :( did i?
<Muscovy> They're in 59.
<Muscovy> I'm heading to bed, talk to you guys tomorrow.
<gryman> heh
<gryman> night
<aprilg> laurent_ sorry about that ..
<laurent_> all good
<gryman> laurent_: So, not sure if you want to add those network files back
<gryman> They're missing in 60
<gryman> afaik
<laurent_> ok I'll make sure they're there in a mo
<gryman> alright
<gryman> When I wrote them I wasn't thinking about starting with 0, that's my fault
<laurent_> all good
<laurent_> I'm pushing it now
<gryman> There we go, thanks
<laurent_> why do workspaces come first in the tour?
<gryman> Because the categories don't seem to be weighted or ordered
<gryman> Desktop Configuration should come after About Ubuntu
<laurent_> yeah it's a bug in the python sorting I guess
<laurent_> it goes 1 then 11
<gryman> and Networks should probably come before most other internet dependent items
<laurent_> yeah
<laurent_> I suppose the ordering of the content isn't too important just yet
<laurent_> I'll file a bug though
<gryman> Maybe prefix the dirs with a number, much like the actual files
<laurent_> I don't mean just the directories
<laurent_> I mean the actual files inside
<laurent_> it will go from 1_... to 11_...
<gryman> Oh
<gryman> I didn't notice that
<gryman> I'm adding more info for shotwell now
<aprilg> how do i rename the desktop-configuration folder to desktop-customization ? do i just change it locally then push the changes to the branch?
<gryman> No, you'd want to use bzr mv file1 file2
<gryman> You think it really needs renaming?
<laurent_> it's not important
<aprilg> configuration is diff from customizing. most of the topics on there are for customizing the desktop
<laurent_> the user isn't going to see that directory
<gryman> But you customize through configuring
<mast`> Just wondering. The tour will "hold" while the user launches applications, right?
<gryman> It's just symantecs
<mast`> it could be interesting if the user was reading about open office and the tour paused and said: "to launch open office's word processor go to applications->office->OpenOffice.org Word Processor" then resumed after the user did so
<mast`> and checking for opened apps would be incredibly easy
<gryman> Do we want to walk them through each of the OOo apps?
<gryman> Or just show them where it's at, what it does, and where to get more details information on usage?
<mast`> probably not
<gryman> That's what I've been doing for the more advanced topics. Briefly mention them, what it can do, and then where to go for more info on that subject
<gryman> So they don't feel like you left them hanging
<mast`> I see
<aprilg> ok :) leaving desktop folder as is
<aprilg> gotta go :) be back in a bit
<aprilg> thanks guys!
<gryman> mast`: Otherwise right now I'd be explaining color curves in Gimp instead of just telling them that they can get more information on usage from http://www.gimp.org/
<laurent_> this is a tour
<laurent_> overall it shouldn't really last more than 5 minutes
<laurent_> it's showing the very basics
<laurent_> the most important parts should be that they know how to launch an application, connect to the internet and most of all install software, as unless they own a smart phone, it will be a somewhat unfamiliar technique to new users
<mast`> then I don't see the use of DBus / scanning for processes
<gryman> Maybe later we could do a normal "starter" tour, and then a "power" tour that has more topics
<laurent_> mast if they fail to open an application, how does the tour know?
<laurent_> or continue
<laurent_> ideally I don't think they should have to click next at all
<mast`> it could open it for them on a timer
<laurent_> then they haven't learned anything
<mast`> laurent_: it should be safe to assume that if the person does the tour they're at least trying to learn
<laurent_> true
<mast`> I can see that having them launch open office might be pointless
<laurent_> yeah, in someways much of the content goes beyond a tour
<laurent_> some of it mimics a help guide, which already exists
<laurent_> some of it mimics content that is better suited to the Ubuntu manual
<mast`> things like opening the main menu though could be nice
<laurent_> my personal opinion is that the tour should be concise
<laurent_> yeah basically teaching the basic user interface
<gryman> Well, I'm adding content, and if it's not needed it can be cut out
<laurent_> yeah I've been adding content too
<gryman> Better to have too much and remove some then not enough
<mast`> laurent_: I agree on the fact that it should be concise, in and out in 5 minutes on average (with people spending more time on it as needed)
<laurent_> it's easier to sort a bunch of content than not have enough... exactly
<gryman> I still think a "power" option would be neat
<laurent_> I also think the text should be minimal... they have just installed, a new user will be a bit overwhelmed
<laurent_> a nice soothing encouraging voice
<laurent_> to help them
<laurent_> with friendly images
<laurent_> gently guiding through their new and powerful OS
<gryman> I guess we're attracting Windows users then?  :P
<laurent_> no, someone who has never used ubuntu before
<gryman> Come on, it was a little funny
<gryman> :P
<laurent_> yeah
<mast`> laurent_: especially since some languages might take up more space than english... I know that going through some drafts in french I ended up with translations that were sometimes much longer
<laurent_> anyone who has used ubuntu more than a month would probably find a tour pointless no?
<gryman> Depends on why they're using it
<laurent_> mast precisely, it will make translating easier and faster to keep it concise
<laurent_> but then adding audio would require that we find people to do audio translations in every language, which may be even harder
<gryman> Someones spouse might use Ubuntu for a while before finding the tour and watching it
<gryman> The tour could be useful to schools as well
<gryman> Cut down on initial direction
<laurent_> very good point
<laurent_> for the translations, once everything is stable, launchpad should be used
<laurent_> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject
<gryman> Ok, added shotwell tags, editing, and publishing
<gryman> My shotwell has almost 8k photos
<gryman> :D
<mast`> there should be a list of precise screenshots to be taken so they can start being localized ;)
<gryman> Yeah
<laurent_> I think there is talk of using open shot
<laurent_> or quickshot or what ever it is called
<gryman> To do a slideshow?
<gryman> Open shot is a video editor
<laurent_> the thing they used in ubuntu manual to take all the screens
<mast`> quickshot
<gryman> greg@moniker:~$ search quickshot
<gryman> greg@moniker:~$
<mast`> that's the tool they use in ubuntu-manuel
<mast`> manual*
<laurent_> http://ubuntu-manual.org/quickshot
<mast`> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual/quickshot
<mast`> oh, you beat me to it
<fieldse> What screenshots are needed?
<fieldse> Can we start a list there on the etherpad?
<laurent_> who knows just yet
<laurent_> or the wiki
<fieldse> I was wondering about that - seems like we need to keep the wiki updated from the etherpad, as that's most current, yes?
<laurent_> I'd say definitely a screenie of each menu
<laurent_> an open networks indicator, while it is disconnected
<gryman> A list of SS's would be great
<laurent_> the wiki should probably take over from the etherpad now that it exists
<fieldse> FWIW, shutter kicks ass for screenshots.
<laurent_> though the colouring of etherpad is nice
<gryman> Shutter is cool
<gryman> I like it
<laurent_> a screenshot of the various installation procedures of software centre
<fieldse> Agreed, I think that it's better to have it in one location, even if it means losing the coloration. At least the new visitors would be able to see what's up
<laurent_> as again, that's one of the most important things for a person who is unfamiliar with linux, esp ubuntu
<fieldse> but up to y'all?
<mast`> Quickshot is pretty automated though
<laurent_> Quickshot would need to be customised for this project
<fieldse> Installation procedures, that's good.
<fieldse> I'm going to start a ss list on the pad
<laurent_> installation?
<gryman> Ok, the boss said it's time for bed
<gryman> I'll be back tomorrow morning
<laurent_> cya
<mast`> see ya
<mast`> fieldse: are you creating the list of ss on Etherpad?
<laurent_> another purpose aside from teaching the newest user how to use ubuntu would be to show an existing user the new features
<fieldse> Yes.
<fieldse> mast`, ^
<laurent_> but then again the ubiquity tour in installation will no doubt do a lot of that too
<laurent_> Silasle, there seems to be a bug with the progression of the tour
<laurent_> when you open it, the about ubuntu chapter has more than 10 entries
<laurent_> I'm consistently having it jump from 1 to 11 then to 2
<laurent_> etc.
<Silasle> Ok, i check that later today
<mast`> fieldse: I can help out with that if you want. Wanna keep the list you have there an add beside each item what the screenshot should be?
<mast`> ie. Firefox -> How to launch it (screenshot: application->internet->firefox highlighted)
<fieldse> mast` Hey, yes. I would like help with that, cuz I don't know what's needed.
<mast`> I'll start from the bottom of the list? :p
<fieldse> I've not been keeping up to speed with the writers' chatter, so I don't know exactly what they're working on.
<Silasle> laurent_: Also the last page seems to be in some other language.
<fieldse> or what they're wanting "highlighted"
<laurent_> What last page?
<Silasle> In about-ubuntu
<laurent_> in code-dev or ubuntu-tour?
<Silasle> code-dev
<Silasle> Portuguese
<laurent_> someone added that to the wrong folder obviously
<laurent_> but the language file are being handled in the main
<maheshmohan> laurent_ , are you talking to me?
<fieldse> mast`, What am I helping with here? Are we just adding (screenshot) to end of each item?
<laurent_> in fact it would probably be wise to take out most of the language files from code-dev if that doesn't affect the merges
<laurent_> maheshmohan, I was talking to Silasle
<maheshmohan> ok. Can you listen to me, to solve my problem, after solving Silasle's ?
<laurent_> go ahead
<maheshmohan> i fixed a typo in 'about-ubuntu' section. but, when i tried to commit i got 'these branches are diverged' error. What to do?
<mast`> fieldse: I thought that was the idea. Have a list of each "article" and add what the screenshot that goes with it should be
<Silasle> laurent_: I get the order 0123456789,10,11,12,(13)
<laurent_> you don't get the workspaces as the second slide?
<Silasle> No
<laurent_> I'm getting that consistently
<laurent_> maheshmohan you will need to type the command bzr merge
<Silasle> Whit the latest from code-dev?
<laurent_> what happened is someone has added a push since you pulled
<maheshmohan> ok. I will try
<laurent_> we merged the code-dev in to lp:ubuntu-tour earlier
<laurent_> so they should pretty much be the same, but yes both
<Silasle> Hmm, for me it's ok.
<laurent_> Silasle, try clicking off about-ubuntu to another chapter, then return to it and see if that makes it happen
<maheshmohan> laurent, I merged, but, I got "nothing to do" as output.
<Silasle> No, second is "Ubuntu is a free, open ......"
<Silasle> And then panel, aplication menu and so on
<laurent_> have you pulled the latest?
<laurent_> I'm not even getting ubuntu is a free, open....
<maheshmohan> I pulled it 2 hours ago(using bzr branch command)
<Silasle>   Yep, latest
<laurent_> odd
<laurent_> my first slide says "Welcome to ubuntu tour"
<mast`> lp:ubuntu-tour doesn't work for me :/
<laurent_> The second says "Ubuntu Workspaces"
<Silasle> bbl
<laurent_> 3 is "The Ubuntu desktop is designed to be efficient and very easy to use."
<laurent_> what's the full command you're running mast?
<laurent_> ok my 1_what is ubuntu is not showing at all, it's showing the 11_workspaces instead of 1_
<laurent_> what's the full command you're running mast`?
<mast`> laurent_: just updated with bzr pull
<mast`> and running with python ubuntu-tour.py
<fieldse> mast`, this is starting to look good. Much more orderly.
<mast`> what about the remove a package screenshot?
<mast`> either the list of all installed packages, with emphasis on the uninstall button
<mast`> or the actual packages window
<mast`> package's*
<maheshmohan> laurent, I solved my problem. One doubt, can I use this for contribution, or is it dead/ http://openetherpad.org/GUNcK2dx75
<laurent_> That or the wiki
<laurent_> try use the wiki if you can, it's more accessible
<mast`> lp:ubuntu-tour is the working branch right?
<fieldse> whew.
<laurent_> lp:ubuntu-tour is for the authoring of the text
<mast`> it looks pretty good fieldse :)
<laurent_> for the code use the code-development branch
<mast`> ah, that would explain it
<laurent_> then that gets merged back while stable
<fieldse> Awesome work, mast`! I'm about done for an evening, I think.
<maheshmohan> Can I get the wiki link?
<fieldse> Hey maheshmohan :
<fieldse> This is the "todo list": https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo
<fieldse> And the volunteers list wiki page is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Volunteers
<fieldse> I move that we copy the etherpad to the wiki and close it out - anyone actively working on it right now?
<maheshmohan> fieldse, ok.thanks. I just refrred it to make a page for trash in about-ubuntu section
<fieldse> maheshmohan, cool, thanks.
<laurent_> What is the correct procedure for dealing with a merge conflict?
<fieldse> o_O
<mast`> Anyone thought of a way to put emphasis on stuff on screen?
<laurent__> huh?
<mast`> from the wiki: The app needs to indicate to users on the screen a certain location of interest. We need some way of rendering arrows or boxes on the screen (outside of the main app window) to highlight things.
<laurent__> my idea was a low opacity set of concentric circles
<laurent__> but I don't think the app has got to that stage
<laurent__> It's outside my capabilities
<maheshmohan> one unrelated doubt
<laurent__> ?
<maheshmohan> I can't login to the wiki. I got "UnknownTimeZoneError"
<laurent__> someone had that earlier
<mast`> I think compiz would be able to do that
<maheshmohan> Also, I'm going to create a new file. so, what I have to do? pull, create file, add, commit, merge. am I right?
<maheshmohan> is this the order?
<laurent__> no merge
<laurent__> you push
<maheshmohan> ok.thanks
<maheshmohan> what is merge for?
<laurent__> when your branch and the central branch are out of sync
<maheshmohan> ok. waht to do for wiki error?
<laurent__> I don't know sorry
<laurent__> mast` are you editing the wiki?
<laurent__> it's possible only one person can edit the wiki at a time
<mast`> laurent__: nop
<laurent__> fieldse was it you who had the "UnknownTimeZoneError" in the wiki before?
<maheshmohan> how I know, when my revison is accepted by the team?
<laurent__> http://moinmo.in/MoinMoinBugs/UnknownTimeZoneError?highlight=%28unknowntimezoneerror%29
<laurent__> that was the link provided before
<maheshmohan> laurent, I cant get you
<laurent__> your revisions have been added to bazaar maheshmohan
<laurent__> is that what you meant?
<maheshmohan> ok. I meant, is it accepted? Because, It is not listed in my launcpad page
<laurent__> it takes a while to update everything sometimes
<laurent__> but your changes are in the branch
<mast`> i'm off for the night, see ya
<maheshmohan> thanks laurent. Now I have to find a solution for editing wiki page
<laurent__> perhaps try temporarily changing your timezone
<aprilg1> fieldse the link to the volunteers list on the main page (in the box for pages) is broken :)
<aprilg1> how do i change that?
<aprilg> fieldse i meant the wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour
<aprilg> figured it out :) fixed the link
<fieldse> oh, hi. nice. So you pierced the depths of my wiki prestidigitation, eh?
<fieldse> =P
<fieldse>  -> switching machines, bbl
<GiulioC> hi all
<aksharpatel47> hi
<GiulioC> I have a problem on updating my local bzr branch from internet...
<GiulioC> yesterday i downloaded using bzr branch lp:ubuntu-tour
<GiulioC> today trying to update this folder, it shows that it's already at the lastest revision
<GiulioC> but it's actually 73, on my pc it's 40
<GiulioC> and using bzr update lp:ubuntu-tour i get this error: I have a problem on updating my local bzr branch from internet...
<GiulioC> ops sorry
<GiulioC> bzr: ERROR No WorkingTree exists for "bzr+shh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/ubuntu-tour/"
<daker> GiulioC, do $ bzr version-info
<daker> in your branch folder
<GiulioC> mmm, now i have downloaded another branch folder...because I didn't changed anything from yesterday...
<daker> or if you still have to old branch just do
<daker> $ bzr pull
<GiulioC> ok thanks
<daker> s/to/the
<daker> GiulioC, nop
<Omega> Good day guys.
<GiulioC> when can we start to translate in other languages?
<GiulioC> hi omega
<Omega> You can already start.
<Omega> You just make the folders for the corresponding language
<Omega> and start translating
<GiulioC> for italian is "it" or "it_IT"
<GiulioC> ?
<GiulioC> who wrote shotwell missing sections?
<Omega> GiulioC: You need both
<Omega> if it cannot find your region it falls back to it
<gryman> I don't see a missing section for shotwell
<Omega> I don't know how many kinds of italian there are
<gryman> I wrote tags, editing, and publish
<GiulioC> ah ok I saw...gryman can I modify a bit yours?
<GiulioC> :)
<gryman> of course
<GiulioC> btw I'll use "it" for italian...because it's only speech in Italy...and a bit in Swizerland...but not so much..
<gryman> GiulioC: Are you going to add a "missing" section for shotwell?
<GiulioC> no, I wrote "missing" because they weren't made by me
<gryman> Oh
<Silasle> Are we using 639-1 language code standard?
<aksharpatel47> do you think we should start a facebook page for Ubuntu
<aksharpatel47> Tour project?
<mast`> couldn't hurt
<aksharpatel47> would be better if it's official though
<Omega> We don't need a facebook page per se.
<Omega> I don't particularly like facebook.
<gryman> Even if they're the bane of your existence, it could generate some interest
<gryman> I don't like FB much either, but I do use it to keep in touch with family
<mast`> nobody likes facebook :p but it's a good way to reach people when you have something to display
<GiulioC> neither do i
<Omega> 15/9/01 is the release date of diaspora
<GiulioC> Wednesday?
<gryman> Did you mean 15/9/10?
<Omega> yes
<gryman> Never know with different date formats
<gryman> Wasn't sure if you meant 9/15/2015
<gryman> or something like that
<GiulioC> gryman, where are you from?
<gryman> US
<GiulioC> in Italy we use to write date DD/MM/YEAR
<gryman> Yeah, most of Europe does
<mast`> we do in Canada as well
<gryman> I hate having to use Windows for my class
<GiulioC> I have to go
<gryman> Bathroom is down the hall
<gryman> third door on your left
<GiulioC> no thanks I don't need the bathroom
<GiulioC> :P
<GiulioC> i have to do some homework
<gryman> That's what I'm trying to do now
<GiulioC> can i update the branch with my modifications?
<GiulioC> I started to add some translations in Italian and correct explanations
<GiulioC> corrected some explanations*
<GiulioC> then?
<gryman> yep
<GiulioC> ok
<GiulioC> ok byez ;)
<maheshmohan> Guys, what is the current status? Will it work when I pull the code & run 'python ubuntu-tour.py' file?
<gryman> yep
<maheshmohan> But, I found it not working
<gryman> error?
<Omega> Are you using GNOME?
<maheshmohan> yes. I am. Error is http://pastebin.com/jGjhDgS1
<Omega> Try running the stable branch
<maheshmohan> where is it
<maheshmohan> Omega, where is the stable branch? From what I know, there are two branches, one for code and another for writing
<Omega> lp:~ubuntu-tour
<mast`> code-development is for the code and ubuntu-tour for writing
<maheshmohan> yes. I pulled from ubuntu-tour
<maheshmohan> that code is not working
<mast`> I get the same error you do, with both code-dev and ubuntu-tour
<maheshmohan> also, can I start translating chapters now, or I have to wait for the project to finish?
<mast`> maheshmohan: I remember seeing someone say that translations should wait until the english versions are final
<maheshmohan> ok. But, somw guy commited italian translation just now. Thats why I asked
<mast`> maheshmohan: yeah I know I also started working on the french stuff, but I don't think I'll push anything quite yet
<maheshmohan> But, I think, the first chapter, 'about-ubuntu' is quite mature to start translating
<gryman> They were saying they would use launchpad for translations once the main content was set
<ayortano> Hello
<Silasle> Hi ayortano
<ayortano> To be precise, I really want to help as translator and editor.
<Silasle> ayortano: Check this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/ under "How to Volunteer and Contribute"
<ayortano> Thanks Silasle
<kuro__> will this only be "ubuntu-tour", or is there also going to be a "kubuntu-tour"
<ayortano> I add my name to the page in the wiki?
<kuro__> yes
<Silasle> ayortano: Yes
<ayortano> Ok
<ayortano> Is ok
<ayortano> Im Federico Leite
<MadnessRed> hm, I think we need a getting started tour
<MadnessRed> the current one, when you start give you trash
<MadnessRed> Also how about we move the menu to inside the html interface
<MadnessRed> hi a;;
<MadnessRed> a;; => all
<aksharpatel47> hi
<MadnessRed> any new updates?
<aksharpatel47> nothing on the mailing list
<Silasle> MadnessRed: http://pastebin.com/jGjhDgS1
<aksharpatel47> Lots of people joining the project as can be seen on ubuntu wiki
<aksharpatel47> what's in the link?
<MadnessRed> a problem
<Silasle> an bug report
<MadnessRed> need to talk to the owner of the problem though
<Silasle> It's maheshmohan
<MadnessRed> Also Silasle, here is a quick ui mockup, what do you think?
<MadnessRed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/493246/
<MadnessRed> Ignore the spelling of Previous
<Silasle> First comment, use http://www.balsamiq.com/products/mockups# for mockups :P
<MadnessRed> ok, ignoring that
<Silasle> Second comment, progress bar beside the buttons
<MadnessRed> ok
<Silasle> *Back next buttons
<MadnessRed> yh
<MadnessRed> but the left menu?
<Silasle> At least better then it's now.
<MadnessRed> Also, I am going to work on our bug report :)
<MadnessRed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tour/+bug/636823
<Silasle> And you have moved the get colors part to get_theme.py ?
<Silasle> Ah, that one.
<Silasle> What's whit that annoying scrollbar?
<Silasle> I am going to test how it looks whit treeview
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> don't commit though
<MadnessRed> also what urls should be handled internally, and what ones externally
<MadnessRed> should I just say, all file:// should be handled by us, and anything else should be passed to the default browser?
<Silasle> Everything created by us internaly
<Silasle> That you wrote!
<MadnessRed> klkl
<MadnessRed> so if uri[0:7] == 'file://': return 0
<MadnessRed> kk
<Silasle> Mmm, yes or "if "file:// in uri:return 0
<Silasle> * if "file://" in uri: return 0
<MadnessRed> also I don;t need an else after an if return do I
<MadnessRed> I think we should spicify file:// being at the start
<Silasle> If your other code doesn't need an 1 returned if it's not an file uri
<Silasle> Then you don't need it
<Omega> Good day guys.
<Silasle> Hi Omega
<MadnessRed> ok, I pushed it
<Silasle> I cant pull now as i'm editing my file
<MadnessRed> :/ pull first before you commit
<MadnessRed> I edited ubuntu-tour.py
<Silasle> It right now looks like this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/Screenshot-18.png
<Omega> I think we should move away from calling the chapters by program name and start calling them by task name
<Silasle>   File "ubuntu-tour.py", line 22, in <module>
<Silasle>     if sys.argv[1] == 'debug':
<Silasle> IndexError: list index out of range
<Silasle> MadnessRed: ^
<MadnessRed> :/
<Silasle> Omega: We will have folders like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/493246/
<Omega> That looks so much better.
<Omega> Also, I dig that mockup.
<Omega> Did MadnessRed make that by hand?
<MadnessRed> sorted
<MadnessRed> He did
<Omega> o:
<Omega> Props;
<Silasle> :P
<MadnessRed> With gedit
<Silasle> Ok, runs
<MadnessRed> and it you add debug to the end of the command, eg, I do
<MadnessRed> clear; ./ubuntu-tour.py debug
<MadnessRed> then it will show the debug output
<Silasle> Ok
<Silasle> It's programmers day today: Make Happy Programmer Day cards using ASCII art ;)
<MadnessRed> nice :)
<MadnessRed> why today?
<Silasle> Guess!
<Silasle> It's the 256th day of the year (byte)
<MadnessRed> kk
<Omega> Oh it is? Happy programmers day guys!
<Silasle> brb
<MadnessRed> any you
<MadnessRed> I don't suppose someone could allow me to mange bugs on the bug tracker
<Omega> I will grant you the necessary powers.
<MadnessRed> ty
<Silasle> back
<Omega> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour-bugs
<Omega> Join that group
<Silasle> MadnessRed: Do you know how to get the treeview clicks?
<Omega> and you'll be able to manage them
<MadnessRed> i think so
<MadnessRed> actually single clicks can be difficult
<MadnessRed> I think there is a workaround though
<Silasle> But double clocks?
<Silasle> *clicks
<MadnessRed> connect("activated",function)
<MadnessRed> but the treeview will be generated in tour.py
<MadnessRed> with a simple callback function
<MadnessRed> I think that is best
<MadnessRed> then the entirety of tour management is in tour.py
<MadnessRed> brb
<MadnessRed> back
<Silasle> activated not working
<Silasle>   File "ubuntu-tour.py", line 92, in __init__
<Silasle>     tree.connect("activated",self.callback,name)
<Silasle> TypeError: <gtk.TreeView object at 0x9d717ac (GtkTreeView at 0x9db0020)>: unknown signal name: activated
<Silasle> row-expanded works
<Silasle> Ah, row-activated
<Silasle> Hmm, i dont get that
<Silasle> MadnessRed: It wasn't that easy, i have an treeview and i can change section but not change page
<MadnessRed> ok, sorry, was not watching irc
<MadnessRed> its active I think
<MadnessRed> can you push you code then, I'll see what I can do with it
<Silasle> It's row-activated
<Silasle> But the only thing i get is something like (0,7) column 0 row 7
<MadnessRed> oh right yh
<Silasle> I'll send you an tar file
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> madnessred@gmail.com
<Silasle> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/tree.tar.gz
<Silasle> That code is an bit messed up and may look strange but it was the best i could get  :|
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> ok, the way that things will be organised, I think...
<Silasle> ?
<MadnessRed> ...
<MadnessRed> in the folder
<MadnessRed> code-project/tour/language
<MadnessRed> should be a file tour.info
<MadnessRed> Which should read something like:
<MadnessRed> name:About Ubuntu
<MadnessRed> parent:Uncatagorised
<MadnessRed> position:1
<Silasle> Yea
<MadnessRed> that way we can also have titles in the correct language
<Silasle> Mmm
<MadnessRed> and we can manage case better
<Silasle> Ah, you changed something
<MadnessRed> I just uploaded a revised tour.info file
<MadnessRed> I missed something last time
<MadnessRed> I thinki
<MadnessRed> #
<Silasle> What's whit my treeview?
<Silasle> Ok, bed time, bye
<MadnessRed> ok, sorry
<MadnessRed> was looking at the code
<MadnessRed> I am making the tour things objects, so they store there own language a catgory
<MadnessRed> should make things a bit more effienct, and make creating the treeview easier
<Silasle> Yea, but now creating isn't the problem
<MadnessRed> I know, but we need to sort out the catagories
<Silasle> Yea, that too
<MadnessRed> which are kind of a dependancy of the treeview
<Silasle> Mmm, thats true
<Silasle> Wouldnt it be an idea to have the links in the html window?
<Silasle> *links=treeview
<MadnessRed> I thought about that
<MadnessRed> but then we need to generate html dynamically, each time the page is loaded
<MadnessRed> it could be done but i think it would look better with gtk
<Silasle> Maybe
<Silasle> But i'm really going to bed now
<Silasle> bye
<MadnessRed> bi
<MadnessRed> There is a high chance of bugs in the latest revision, please test and let me know
<MadnessRed> thats on the code-development branch
<MadnessRed> I know that only 1 tutorial shows at the moment, thats because the others don't have config files yet
<MadnessRed>  
<MadnessRed> I gtg, I'll checkup when I get back for any bugs, sorry about this
<Omega> No problem
<aprilg1> Hi everyone. just got home. read through logs. yarrr
<aprilg1> someone mentioned an FB page? what about twitter? lulz. i don't like FB tho. i deleted my account
<aprilg1> :D
<MadnessRed> !digest
<gryman> How'd you know I just had lunch?
<MadnessRed> I was hoping, that it would update me with the last posts, but it didn't
<aprilg> aprilg_away
<aprilg_away> arrr really need to sleep na0
<MadnessRed> kk
<aprilg_away> i'll catch up with you guys later
<Muscovy> Oh dear, 40 new messages.
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-14
<MadnessRed> :/
<MadnessRed> I pushed the new treeview menu
<MadnessRed> not quite done yet but its close
<Omega> We're doing great guys!
<Omega> Keep up the good work.
<Omega> Keep up the good work.
<MadnessRed> just pushed another revision, now single clicking on the treeview should load the page
<Omega> I've been putting off working on my thesis.
<Omega> Have to have a rough draft ready for October first.
<Muscovy> What's your thesis on?
<Omega> Crypto
<Omega> The sad part is I haven't deciced _exactly_ what I want.
<Muscovy> Sounds like a neat topic.
<Omega> It is!
<Omega> :)
<Omega> But, ubuntu-tour is the priority in here! :)
<Muscovy> Have you narrowed down an area yet?
<Muscovy> The topic of crypto is sort of a massive cloud to me.
<MadnessRed> hm, I don't like the treeview background colour, gonna see if it can be changed to match the html
<Muscovy> I'm pulling the new branch now to see what this is all about. :D
<Muscovy> ...now is it just me, or do only two chapters display in the current code branch?
<MadnessRed> only 2 show
<MadnessRed> because they others are setup yet
<MadnessRed> we need to put a tour.info file in all the other tours
<MadnessRed> which will tell it where to put the tour
<Muscovy> Ah.
<Muscovy> Is that to prevent an exclude list for things like ./html?
<MadnessRed> no, it so that we know what catagory each tour belongs in and, where it should be placed
<Muscovy> Ah.
<brandonj> is ubuntu-tour.py supposed to be crashing?
<Muscovy> I think not.
<Muscovy> Which revision?
<brandonj> most recent code-development
<Muscovy> What's the crash error? It works fine for me.
<MadnessRed> and me,
<Muscovy> MadnessRed, out of curiosity, how does the "open in default browser" work?
<brandonj> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/493355/
<MadnessRed> Muscovy: There is a python module called Webbrowser
<MadnessRed> which opens a url in the default browser
<brandonj> something wrong with that gconf stuff
<MadnessRed> When the "url-changed" event occurs, it triggers a call back which intercepts it
<MadnessRed> then if the is local, eg file:// it lets webkit load it, if not, it lets webbrowser load it
<MadnessRed> brandonj, there appears to be
<MadnessRed> can you run get_theme.py
<brandonj> rather than run gconftool-2 can we use python-gconf?
<brandonj> get_theme.py runs, but I get "no value set" for both keys
<MadnessRed> interesting
<Muscovy> I get no value for both as well, but it prints theme info.
<MadnessRed> can you copy and paste the entire output
<brandonj> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/493356/
<MadnessRed> what theme?
<MadnessRed> and what colour scheme?
<brandonj> elementary
<MadnessRed> hm, so quite a popular one
<brandonj> is there a way to bypass all this theme stuff?
<brandonj> there should be a boolean to disable it
<MadnessRed> no, but I will make it so if the important ones aren't there, it uses the default
<brandonj> thats also reasonable
<MadnessRed> trying to work out how to set the background of a treeview
<brandonj> gtk doesn't set that based on the theme?
<Muscovy> I guess not the main page.
<Muscovy> Since it's like a browser.
<MadnessRed> it does
<MadnessRed> but it makes it white
<MadnessRed> I want it to blend but I think I got it anyway
<MadnessRed> ok yh it works :)
<MadnessRed> it was modify_base not modify_bg
<MadnessRed> im pushing now
<MadnessRed> done
<MadnessRed> let me know what you thing, Im gonna make a fallback system from elementary now
<brandonj> it should fallback to ubuntu default colors
<MadnessRed> kk
<MadnessRed> ok, brandonj, try now
<MadnessRed> revision 40 should work for you
<MadnessRed> does it work?
<brandonj> yes, it does
<Omega> :)
<brandonj> so the text area is rendered in html?
<MadnessRed> yes
<brandonj> can the right click menu be disabled in there?
<MadnessRed> I dunno, I'll see
<MadnessRed> some of it is useful though like the copy part
<brandonj> yeah but things like the reload option break it
<brandonj> well, sort of
<Omega> One of our members is called italian translator.
<Omega> Do you guys think it is a good idea to include how to use assistive software?
<brandonj> It certainly isn't a bad idea.  Once we get the software sorted we can make as many tours as we want and distribute them seperately
<moiso> Hello everybody... my name is Moises, I'm a native spanish speaker (from Costa Rica) and I would like to help this project with the translation stuff)
<moiso> how can I join the team?
<Muscovy> What are you interested in helping with, moiso?
<moiso> I was tinking in translations, but I could do some other things as well
<maheshmohan> Hi guys, I commited some edits & typo's using bzr, but my launchpad page is not updated(my karma & recent activities remains same!)
<Muscovy> maheshmohan: Karma is calculated once a day.
<maheshmohan> ok
<Muscovy> moiso: Keep in mind as we're not finished writing the tour, translating it is an uphill battle right now.
<maheshmohan> also, I can run ubuntu-tour.py. am getting errors
<maheshmohan> sorry. I can't
<Muscovy> If you want to, how much do you need to know? Just how to translate, or do you need to know how to get the code too?
<Muscovy> Could you paste them for us, maheshmohan?
<maheshmohan> here it is http://pastebin.com/jGjhDgS1
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> When did you last update your branch?
<Muscovy> We had an error just like that, but it was solved about a day ago.
<maheshmohan> ok. I will pull now.
<maheshmohan> ok.it's now working
<Muscovy> Good. :D
<maheshmohan> when will the project be finished? will it ship with maverick as default?
<Muscovy> I wish it will ship in Maverick.
<Muscovy> We'll have a moderately functioning tour by Maverick that we may make our own CD with.
<maheshmohan> I meant, will it ship with official iso?
<Muscovy> It'll be for 11.04 that we'll start lobbying for inclusion.
<Muscovy> Not for Maverick, but hopefully in 11.04.
<maheshmohan> ok.good
<maheshmohan> the, how people use it in maverick? ppa? or in official repo?
<Muscovy> I assume we'll make a PPA, but we might make it into the official repo by then.
<Muscovy> However, we loose a lot of usefulness if people have to search us out.
<Muscovy> The ultimate goal is inclusion in the ISO.
<maheshmohan> ok. A good idea may be higlighting it in the ubuntu s/w center
<maheshmohan> until included in iso
<Muscovy> Yeah, but I bet it'll take just as many hoops to do that is it will to include it.
<maheshmohan> yes. promo via omgubuntu will help us. I think that's why ubuntu manual got this much appreciation!
<moiso> sorry I'm back. OK so I'll wait until the project is finished and then I'll work on the translations
<moiso> maybe it's not the most important part of it, but many ubuntu users aren't english speakers :)
<Muscovy> Have you added your name to the wiki list, moiso?
<Muscovy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Volunteers
<Muscovy> We made that especially to collect willing translators for when we need them.
<moiso> ok that's great
<moiso> hey muscovy, I'm kind of a noob in this regards, so I have a question
<Muscovy> Yes?
<maheshmohan> I have a question to programmers
<maheshmohan> Can I code in glade or I have to handcode pygtk?
<Muscovy> I don't think we're using Glade.
<moiso> What if I click the "join this team" link in the launchpad project page? Will I become a collaborator then?
<Muscovy> But I'm not familiar with GUI programming, and we've been to busy for me to get up to speed with the coders.
<Muscovy> maheshmohan: brandonj or MadnessRed would be good people to ask.
<maheshmohan> ok Muscovy
<Omega> We're not using Glade
<Muscovy> moiso: yes.
<brandonj> I've been summoned?
<Muscovy> Summoned wantonly.
<brandonj> certainly no glade
<moiso> Ok done! I'm with you guys
<Muscovy> I'm not quite sure how to do it myself, but the other chapters in the dev branch ought to have the tourinfo files.
<brandonj> 50
<brandonj> 50
<brandonj> oops
<brandonj> that was strange
<gryman> Hello
<laurent_> I must say the updates to the code-development branch with the tree as opposed to buttons and the bugs fixed are impressive
<gryman> Yeah? I'll have to check it out!
<gryman> I just got home from C# class
<laurent_> Do you know where I can find high quality ubuntu logos in the new branding?
<gryman> ubuntu.com?
<Silasle> Hmm, MadnessRed did an nice work.
<kuro> hew do I get the latest revision from the server?
<gryman> Do you already have a local branch?
<kuro> yes I used bzr branch
<Silasle> bzr pull
<laurent_> bzr pull
<gryman> bzr merge
<gryman> or pull
<laurent_> bzr pull lp:ubuntu-tour for the writing
<laurent_> the code is bzr pull lp:~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/code-development I think
<kuro> deosn't that upload my work?
<gryman> No
<Silasle> bzr push uploads
<gryman> push does
<kuro> okay thanks
<gryman> shift insert doesn't work in Visual Studio, fyi...  ;)
<aksharpatel47> Can someone explain to me what would happen if : I pull the code from bzr, I make some revisions to it, somebody else pushes his revision before me and then I push my revisions
<aksharpatel47> ?
<gryman> You'll be asked to merge before you push yours
<gryman> and then you can fix any conflicts, if any
<aksharpatel47> okay
<aksharpatel47> so that part has to be done manually
<gryman> If there's any conflicts, yeah, you'd have to fix them manually
<aksharpatel47> thanks
<aksharpatel47> :)
<gryman> You don't really want the computer guessing which spelling of a word is best
<aksharpatel47> he he
<aksharpatel47> sure I don't
<aksharpatel47> :D
<aprilg> hi all
<aprilg> re the screenshots, I'll be placing them under the images folder, is that alright ?
<aprilg> will upload to lp:ubuntu-tour
<laurent_> place them in images/screenshots maybe aprilg
<laurent_> the reason is that there will be other images such as the icon and logo etc.
<laurent_> if you agree of course
<laurent_> I am just pushing a commit to lp:ubuntu-tour now
<gryman> OMG NO
<laurent_> it contains a logo I made for the first page, just a draft
<laurent_> tell me what you think
<gryman> j/k
<gryman> :P
<laurent_> it's finished on my end
<aprilg> laurent_ I'll place them under /images/screenshots/folder name (about-ubuntu or empathy or ... ) wachuthink?
<kuro> the localization system doesn't yet work does it? I just translated a page but I still get the english version.
<kuro> allthough the tour.info works
<kuro> and there will be language spcific images, right?
<laurent_> eventually
<laurent_> aprilg, do you want me to start linking in some of those screenshots?
<aprilg> laurent_ if you want to, go ahead
<laurent_> I'll do that now
<laurent_> are they resized?
<aprilg> I think the only one I missed was the desktop.jpg
<aprilg> everything else was cropped and resized
<laurent_> ok
<laurent_> I'm just pushing some of the inserted images
<laurent_> I think it will change a lot though
<laurent_> also, I'm beginning to think now that images are being added and I was using a lot of div tags for placement, it's kind of annoying having the auto BR on \n etc.
<aprilg> laurent_ just let us know if you want to remove the autoBR on \n so we can edit the text :)
<laurent_> I can remove it but some might prefer it with the auto br, it just makes the HTML in the text files look ugly because you have to remove whitespace
<aprilg> oh, ok. I'm fine with either way. whatever makes things better, I guess.
<aprilg> by the way, I like the tour bus :D
<laurent_> I was bored when I got home from work :P
<aprilg> looks great. and it makes the ubuntutour seem fun.
<aprilg> anyway, I'll head out for a bit
<aprilg> be back later
<laurent_> I'm going to edit the two panel images to make them fit inside the tour
<marco____> Buongiorno a tutti
<laurent_> goodnight
<Silasle> Do we have some list of in which order the sections should be displayed?
<Silasle> MadnessRed: Are you here?
<MadnessRed> hi
<Silasle> Hi
<MadnessRed> Silasle, the sections are in an array in tour.py
<Silasle> How was the tour.info planned
<MadnessRed> ?
<Silasle> position means position in the whole tour or in the current section?
<Silasle> Because numbers higher then 9 doe sent work.
<Silasle> *doesn't
<kuro> I looked at the tour.py code, and if html is disabled, the html_to_raw method doesn't even get called because of a bug, which I already fixed, but anyhow, that method only removes br's so I added some regex's to remove other tags, but what should I do with the image links? for now they are just lost
<Silasle> Do we need the possibility to disable html?
<kuro> well I guess not, I just saw it in the code and tried to fix it :-)
<kuro> but with html the user needs python-webkit also, that's an additional 180k
<MadnessRed> Hi Silasle, what did you say after position men position ...
<MadnessRed> men -> means
<Silasle> position means position in the whole tour or in the current section?
<MadnessRed> yh, that was the last message i got before my internet died, what did you say afterwards
<Silasle> kuro: Isn't python-webkit default?
<MadnessRed> and it means, the position in the caragory
<MadnessRed> it is
<Silasle> Because numbers higher then 9 doesn't work.
<MadnessRed> hm
<MadnessRed> ah
<MadnessRed> ofc
<MadnessRed> lol, comparing strings, not integers :/
<kuro> well then there's no point in having the text displayed in raw form is there?
<MadnessRed> 1 sec, easy fix, I'll sort it
<MadnessRed> kuro, no, it should enable html by default, raw for is just incase, eg is someone tries on Feisty or something
<kuro> but this program is intended for maverick, shouldn't it check at the beginning for that, and maybe give a warning and then stop execution if it's not?
<MadnessRed> probably
<MadnessRed> I pushed the fix for positions higher than 9
<MadnessRed> can you push all the tour.info files
<kuro> shoul'd it stay in there, it would be good to know where the images would go
<Silasle> Ok, i'm back
<Silasle> Pulling
<Silasle> But positions change the whole category order.
<Silasle> Looks like this now: v
<Silasle> * http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/Screenshot-19.png
<Silasle> Dont know why it start whit emphaty.
<Silasle> brbr
<Silasle> back
<Silasle> The Hmm, about-ubuntu seems to be nr 11
<MadnessRed> ?
<MadnessRed> can you push all the tour.infos
<MadnessRed> I only have 2 atm
<Silasle> Done
<Silasle> MadnessRed: But how can the order of the categories be changed, the position way sort of worked.
<MadnessRed> In tour.py
<MadnessRed> the default catagories are listed in a list
<MadnessRed> if you jsut change the order of that list for now
<MadnessRed> I will make something more complex later
<Silasle> Which list?
<Silasle> Ah, found it
<Silasle> Looks as it should now.
<Silasle> I'll update the texts to them from the main branch, ok?
<Silasle> What's that: self.load_page(self.children[self.parents.keys()[pos[0]]][pos[1]],0) ?
<Silasle> MadnessRed: You can write but i'm away..
<GiulioC> hi all
<MadnessRed> hi, sorry, we a bit distracted
<MadnessRed> pos, is the position in the treeview
<GiulioC> no problem..
<MadnessRed> which is a touple, [0] is the parent, [1] is the item
<MadnessRed> how are you GiulioC?
<GiulioC> but..why don't we use launchpad for translations?
<kuro> I'm too looking at that line right now
<GiulioC> fine thanks, you?
<kuro> i get an indekerror
<MadnessRed> odd, it looks like Internet and Multimedia are the wrong way round
<MadnessRed> im ok
<MadnessRed> kuro: I think its because dictionaries are sorted :/
<MadnessRed> easy to fix though hopefully
<MadnessRed> ok sorted, does it work now kuro?
<kuro> well I don't get any output now, and many pages don't work
<kuro> now I only get a GtkWarning every now and then
<MadnessRed> ?
<MadnessRed> what pages don't work?
<kuro> well like you said before, internet and multimedia is mixed, so is office, and when I click for example on photo management, nothing happens, that's where I got the indexerror before, but also an mail, ubuntu one and network settings
<MadnessRed> try doing a pull
<MadnessRed> I fixed that on my version
<kuro> no revisions to pull
<kuro> should be the newest one
<MadnessRed> odd
<MadnessRed> and things are still mixed round?
<kuro> hmm I tried bzr branch ... and this one works
<MadnessRed> ok kl
<MadnessRed> ok, try and see if you can get 45
<MadnessRed> it should show the right first page
<kuro> but the sections are sorted, wouldn't it be better if getting started was on the top and so on
<kuro> works fine on the now branch I downloaded, but on the old one I get some conflicts
<kuro> *new
<MadnessRed> getting started is on the top
<kuro> nope
<kuro> it's alphabetically ordered
<kuro> ok not really
<kuro> but getting started is at pos 3
<MadnessRed> its top for me
<kuro> then there must be something wrong
<MadnessRed> what is the order for you?
<kuro> continue playing, internet, getting started, multimedia, office
<kuro> from top to bottom
<MadnessRed> ah, I see what has happened
<kuro> what?
<MadnessRed> I used self.catagories for 2 different lists
<MadnessRed> fix commited and pushed
<kuro> works now
<kuro> what about the progressbar? it's kinda bugging me that it doesn't start at 0, wouldn't that be nicer?
<MadnessRed> if you would like
<MadnessRed> the thing is that say there are 4 pages
<MadnessRed> by the time they have got to the bottom of the 4 pages, they have done 1/4
<MadnessRed> Also what if there is only 1 page?
<MadnessRed> The last page should be 100% and the first 0%
<kuro> that's what I mean, right now the 1st page is never 0%
<MadnessRed> so say you had 4 pages, would you like to see:
<MadnessRed> 0/3, 1/3, 2/3, 3/3
<MadnessRed> as the progress for those pages?
 * Silasle is back
<kuro> why not
<kuro> look fine
<MadnessRed> ok, so what does a 1 page tour look like?
<kuro> well that would be 100%
<MadnessRed> but then there is an inconsistency, between starting at 0%, and then one suddenly starts at 100%
<MadnessRed> I agree with you for the most part though
<kuro> right nom 1 page is 100% so what does it matter if it starts at 0 or 15
<kuro> because when I first saw the progressbar I tried to slide it to the right xD
<MadnessRed> I did too
<MadnessRed> I agree with everything you are saying, I am just a bit worried about it looking odd for 1 page tours
<Silasle> Seems to work except of one thing no images displayed
<kuro> how about implementing a sliding thingy? :-)
<MadnessRed> I commit the 0% to 100% progress bar
<MadnessRed> comitted#
<MadnessRed> and pushed
<kuro> in the main branch are already images
<MadnessRed> Silasle: What images?
<MadnessRed> kuro: What do you mean by a sliding thing?
<kuro> you only had to remove the +1 right xD
<Silasle> At the first page for example
<MadnessRed> ok, is that jsut because they haven't been added yet?
<MadnessRed> kuro: yes, and do a check for division by 0
<Silasle> I have them
<Silasle> Wait, i'll send an screenshot
<kuro> you know like what some webpages have, if you slide the slider to the right the content moves to the left and the next content comes from the right
<Silasle> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/Screenshot-20.png
<kuro> why div by 0? it's one page minimum isn't it
<kuro> check your link
<MadnessRed> yes, but with 1 page, the last page is 0
<kuro> it might be wrong
<kuro> but I just removed the +1 and it worked fine
<kuro> even with 1 page
<MadnessRed> ok,
<MadnessRed> well, no harm being safe
<Silasle> Yea, i found out the problem, but why is it checking at one page above the directory whit the .py files ?
<kuro> don't know, must have been implemented that way
<MadnessRed> Silasle: Because I told it to
<Silasle> crazy, that folder could be named everything
<kuro> knew it xD
<MadnessRed> yes but surely the name will be whatever the creator named it
<MadnessRed> but yes, I'll change
<Silasle> For our branch it's code-development and for the main branch it's ubuntu-tour
<kuro> mousepad is only in xubuntu default not ubuntu right?
<MadnessRed> ok pushed to code developement
<MadnessRed> its in the folder above the text,
<MadnessRed> which means that stuff can be shared between languages easier
<Silasle> What is it at for example about.ubuntu/ ?
<MadnessRed> yes
<Silasle> Why that?
<Silasle> Right now the images are at images/
<MadnessRed> so your folder may looks like: en, en_GB, images
<MadnessRed> and you would do <img src="images/img.png" />
<kuro> Ii think it should be images/en; images/es etc
<MadnessRed> why?
<Silasle> Hmm, but we will need different images for different languages.
<MadnessRed> but each file loads its own images
<kuro> changing language in ubuntu is easy anyway
<MadnessRed> maybe I should just keep it simple and put the images in the en folder
<MadnessRed> so its en/images
<kuro> well
<MadnessRed> and you would still do <img src="images/img.png" />
<kuro> fine with that
<MadnessRed> so the htmls act from their own folder
<MadnessRed> and if they want to share
<MadnessRed> <img src="../shared_img/shared.png" />
<kuro> I even like that better. nice done :-)
<MadnessRed> pushed
<kuro> you push so much, you know that?
<MadnessRed> Too much?
<MadnessRed> I try and push every change asap to avoid conflicts
<kuro> oh right, there's that
<kuro> ok, keep pushing
<MadnessRed> Anyway can someone push the images?
<Silasle> jI'm working on to change the html and move the images
<MadnessRed> also, 1 thing I should say about positions
<MadnessRed> say you have something you want at the bottom of a list, or you want to leave a gap for something else, thats file
<MadnessRed> you can give somthing a position of 100, and that is fine, positions don't need to be consequtive
<Silasle> Ok, i already recognized that.
<kuro> hey what is better, using os.popen or subprocess
<Silasle> Never heard of subprocess
<MadnessRed> subprocess
<MadnessRed> generally
<MadnessRed> subprocess was designed as a replacement to os.popen and os.system
<MadnessRed> gives you a bit more control
<kuro> allright thx
<MadnessRed> I mean sometimes os.system is easier
<MadnessRed> os.system('clear') for example
<Silasle> Pushed for about-ubuntu
<kuro> I thougth of something, how about checking if python-webkit is installed, if not then prompt the user to install it to continue, so I would use subprocess to call 'software-center python-webkit'
<Silasle> Python-webkit should be installed  as one of the dependencies.
<Silasle> If it's not default, i dont think i have installed it.
<kuro> i know, just to be safe, people can uninstall things you know
<Silasle> It cant damage
<kuro> somethings wrong, I can't seem to find any about-ubuntu page
<Silasle> I have it
<MadnessRed> ubuntu tour logo is slightly too wide
<Silasle> I know
<MadnessRed> Thing is the browser window depends on the items in the menu
<MadnessRed> perhaps if you set the width to 100%
<MadnessRed> It would shrink as required then
<Silasle> Mmm
<Silasle> Comes whit the next push
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> also the panel image
<MadnessRed> maybe you should have Ubuntu Tour running
<MadnessRed> then they would see where the programs go
<Silasle> I haven't changed anything there except uri, it's from the main branch
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> I think I will make a new profile for Screenshots :)
<kuro> maybe somebody should add to the tour how to do that
<MadnessRed> How to add a new profile,
<kuro> yes
<Silasle> Ok, pushed
 * Silasle is away
 * Silasle is back
<Toki2> Will you enable translations in Launchpad for translators?
<Toki2> I'd be interested in translating the tour into german. :)
<kuro> then do it
<Toki2> Launchpad says: "No translation activities recorded for Ubuntu-Tour Team." :/
<kuro> you need to download the code
<kuro> use bzr branch lp:ubuntu-tour
<brandonj> We don't have translations setup in launchpad yet
<Toki2> I guess I have to learn to use bazaar then. XD
<Toki2> Thanks for the info. ;)
<aksharpatel47> any one knows the results of the doodle poll for the meeting?
<brandonj> saturday 11am EST
<brandonj> (15:00 GMT?)
<aksharpatel47> k
<aksharpatel47> where will the meeting be held?
<aksharpatel47> on IRC?
<brandonj> yeah
<brandonj> Either me or somebody else will send out an email to the list soon
<aksharpatel47> okay
<aksharpatel47> thanks for the info :)
<MadnessRed> hi all, my internet got disconnected, did I miss anything?
<MadnessRed> hi all
<Muscovy> Hi everyone.
<MadnessRed> hi
<MadnessRed> its a bit quiet in here this evening
<Muscovy> Phew!
<Muscovy> 86 revisions to the main branch.
<MadnessRed> not me
<MadnessRed> I like in the code branch
<MadnessRed> live#
<Muscovy> I see people have already started adding pictures.
<Muscovy> One or two will need replacing though.
<MadnessRed> yh
<MadnessRed> can you push the page updates to code-dev please
<Muscovy> Sure.
<MadnessRed> ty
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-15
<Muscovy> Wait, not to mention the new background. XD
<MadnessRed> new background?
<Muscovy> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/the-new-ubuntu-10-10-default-wallpaper/
<MadnessRed> oh right, yh, I though you were talking about ubuntu tour
<MadnessRed> did you push the new language stuff?
<Muscovy> Not yet, I'm having to play with it a bit.
<MadnessRed> ok
<Muscovy> Becuase of the tourinfo files.
<MadnessRed> oh, maybe you should push the current code to the core branch
<Muscovy> I assume it's stable?
<Muscovy> If so, good idea.
<MadnessRed> Haven't found any bugs
<Muscovy> Ok, I'll do that.
<Muscovy> Grr.
<Muscovy> People have been editing in the code branch.
<brandonj> thats one of the things to be addressed at the meeting
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> when is the meeting again
<brandonj> sat 11am EST
<brandonj> I'm about to send an email
<MadnessRed> unfortunately I am away that whole weekend :/
<Muscovy> :(
<MadnessRed> what do we need to discus?
<brandonj> http://openetherpad.org/UbuntuTourAgenda
<Muscovy> UI design and organization are the two things I can think of.
<Muscovy> Oh dear.
<Muscovy> I seem to have broke the screenshots.
<MadnessRed> yh the branches handle images differently
<Muscovy> Huh?
<Muscovy> Ah, I see what you mean.
<Muscovy> Ok, I'll clean that up.
<MadnessRed> They wanted the location that webkit thinks its in to be changed from the root directory to the directory where the files are
<brandonj> MadnessRed, Muscovy: can we keep discussion in the etherpad minimal?
<MadnessRed> sorry :/
<Muscovy> Right.
<brandonj> Thats what irc is for after all =P
<MadnessRed> hows that :)
<Muscovy> MadnessRed: images/panel_system-menu_open.jpeg is the sort of image path we're using now, right?
<MadnessRed> tourname/images/pane_syste... i think
<Muscovy> I think it;s the one I said.
<MadnessRed> if you had an image  tourname/images/img.png
<MadnessRed> you would do <img src="images/img.png"/>
<Omega> Hey guys.
<Muscovy> Hey Omega.
<MadnessRed> hi
<MadnessRed> what is EST?
<Omega> Eastern Standard Time
<MadnessRed> kk
<Muscovy> It's my birthday tomorrow. :D
<Omega> Awesome, congratz.
<Muscovy> Thanks. :D
<Omega> Because I know you'll be out partying all day.
<Muscovy> Hehehe not really.
<Omega> and night
<MadnessRed> :)
<MadnessRed> have fun
<MadnessRed> Don't think I could be much further from my birthday tbh
<Muscovy> I'm having some issues including images.
<Muscovy> It doesn't see about-ubuntu/images/panel_top.jpeg.
<Muscovy> But yet it sees images/ubuntu-tour-logo.png.
<Muscovy> Both exist.
<Muscovy> And both are notated in the same way.
<MadnessRed> hm,
<MadnessRed> could you put the images in the tour folder
<Muscovy> images/screenshots?
<MadnessRed> thats where they are at the moment
<MadnessRed> it appears
<Muscovy> But but but the files I'm pointing it at exist. :|
<MadnessRed> hm, can you copy the img tag you are using
<Muscovy> <img src="about-ubuntu/images/panel_top.jpeg" />
<MadnessRed> it should be:
<MadnessRed> <img src="images/panel_top.jpeg" />
<MadnessRed> sorry I probably wasn't clear with my explaination, i though you were asking where to put the images
<Muscovy> Oh ok, that works.
<Muscovy> I thought the current dir was where the application was.
<MadnessRed> no, I was asked to change it
<MadnessRed> I made a tour called connect to a network
<MadnessRed> it's not complete, but it shows how to float images left and right
* brandonj changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org |  http://openetherpad.org/GUNcK2dx75?| Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | Visit the Doodle Poll and pick  a time for next week's meeting: http://doodle.com/g54376rwaziahz7q
* brandonj changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | Meeting Saturday, 18 Sept at 11 EST.  See http://openetherpad.org/UbuntuTourAgenda for more info  | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour
<brandonj> Muscovy, Omega, aprilg: will you three be at the meeting saturday?
<Omega> I will be present.
<brandonj> cool
<Muscovy> brandonj, Omega: I will be.
<brandonj> excellent
<Muscovy> I don't like it specifically, but the logo someone put on the front page (http://i.imgur.com/KwEVR.png ) is cool.
<mast`> hola tour-people
<master5o1> hi
<laurent_> hi
<mast`> hi
<Muscovy> Hello.
<laurent_> Muscovy, regarding ubuntu one in the menu
<laurent_> I thought their official way of writing it was one word
<laurent_> like ubuntuone
<laurent_> appears I am wrong
<laurent_> one.ubuntu.com
<laurent_> maybe I was getting confused with the fact that all their branding usually looks small caps
<Muscovy> As far as I know, it's CamelCase.
<aprilg> brandonj regarding the meeting, I'll be there
<mast`> me too!
<aprilg> my internet connection sucks.
<aprilg> took screenshots for empathy. some of those need to be edited though. if anyone can help me blur out the names of contacts, that would be excellent :D
<aprilg> pushing screenshots now to lp:ubuntu-tour images/screenshots/empathy
<Silasle> aprilg: They should be in emphaty/images/
<aprilg> ack
<aprilg> :(
<aprilg> I also just pushed evolution images
<aprilg> Silasle how do I remove revisions?
<laurent_> aprilg, do you still need the images edited to blur out contacts?
<laurent_> and I think to remove revisions you uncommit or something but I have never done that
<aprilg> laurent_ hi, regarding the blurred-out contacts, yes please :)
<aprilg> I didn't have a dummy account I could use so I used my own to get screenshots
<aprilg> thanks!
<laurent_> sure thing
<laurent_> aprilg, did you want the users avatars blurred too?
<aprilg> yes please :)
<laurent_> are there any other images that you want anything done to or just the empathy contacts?
<aprilg> the conversation window has a name also, I think
<aprilg> thanks so much for this :) I really have no idea about editing images
<aprilg> :)
<aksharpatel47> read the details regarding the meeting agendas on the etherpad
<aksharpatel47> I think there is one more agenda we need to add
<aksharpatel47> about programming language that will be used
<aksharpatel47> I know python is given on the homepage of ubuntu
<aksharpatel47> just thought we should discuss and make it final
<aksharpatel47> what are your thoughts people?
<popey> programming language for what?
<aksharpatel47> the application ofcourse
<popey> sorry, what application?
<aksharpatel47> the ubuntu-tour application
<popey> i didnt realise ubuntu-tour was making an application
<popey> sorry
<aksharpatel47> okay
<popey> where's this documented?
<aksharpatel47> see the code development branch of it in bazaar
<popey> oh okay, sorry, I get it now, the actual tour app itself
<popey> I will wake up in a bit :D
<popey> ignore me
<MadnessRed> 2 new features, i just implemented, you can now launch scripts and interact with python via <a href links
<MadnessRed> eg: <a href="command://nautilus">click</a> will open the file browser
<MadnessRed> and <a href="exec://self.delete_event(None,None)">close</a> will quite the program
<Silasle> Nice!!!
<Silasle> Hey, the program isn't accepting lucid  :'(
<Silasle> There is an images missing in network-connect (wired.png)
<Silasle> Also the title isn't changed when changing chapter
<MadnessRed> I have redone the check script
<MadnessRed> commited now
<Silasle_away> bbl
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> for distro, and reason why we cand just say if float(version) < float(required):
<MadnessRed> actually i suppose for distros like 8.04.1
<MadnessRed> I think I found a way of drawing arrows
<MadnessRed> it's not amazing, but it draws an arrow
<MadnessRed> hi, is there a function to multiply matrices in python?
<MadnessRed> or do I need to write one myself?
<MadnessRed> appears I need to write a function mysql
<MadnessRed> myself#
<Silasle_away> What are matrices?
<MadnessRed> they are like a list of numbers in maths
<MadnessRed> they are very useful for positions because you have things called a transformation matrix
<MadnessRed> so, if you multiply the rotation matrix by a matrix of points, you can rotate an entire shape very easily
<Silasle_away> I think that is over my mathematic knowledge :P
<Silasle_away> Title is still not changing.
<MadnessRed> I know, I am trying to make arrows atm
<MadnessRed> Or more specifically, I am trying to rotate arrows atm
<MadnessRed> Its a shame numpy isn't included by default :/
<Silasle_away> Ok, my father explained it.
<Silasle_away> Isn't numpy default, i  thought it was?
<Silasle_away> MadnessRed: http://www.syntagmatic.net/matrix-multiplication-in-python/ ?
<MadnessRed> kk thanks, I just made a simple function though :/
<MadnessRed> What colour do we want the arrow to be?
<Silasle_away> Maybe the "selected items" color?
<MadnessRed> ok
<Silasle_away> It was the best one i found
<Silasle_away> What module are you using?
<Silasle_away> MadnessRed: ^
<MadnessRed> ? no module
<Silasle_away> No compiz api or something?
<MadnessRed> :/ I am using a gtk window
<Silasle_away> Ok...
<MadnessRed> rendering without a window border and certain shape
<Silasle_away> Can gtk be at other shapes then rectangle?
<Silasle_away> Or just using transparent window?
<MadnessRed> gtk can be any shape I think
<MadnessRed> but you need to do some weird stuff to it
<Silasle_away> Didn't knew that.
<MadnessRed> but it looks kind of stupid if you have a window border
<Silasle_away> Yea, but border can be removed.
<MadnessRed> yh
<MadnessRed> now just have to make the window die after a certain time
<Silasle_away> That shouldn't be an problem.
<Silasle_away> MadnessRed: An solution is always to use thread...
<MadnessRed> ok, I'll look into it, I got threading to work once before, I'll see if I can uncover the code for it
<Silasle_away> threading is easy
<Silasle_away> thread.start_new_thread(function)
<MadnessRed> ok
<Silasle_away> And then in that function an time.sleep  and then something to kill the window
<MadnessRed> ok, and the module is called thread?
<Silasle_away> yep
<MadnessRed> 	arrow = Arrow(0,0,None,'#FF0000',-45, 100)
<MadnessRed> 	thread.start_new_thread(arrow.die())
<MadnessRed> 	gtk.main()
<MadnessRed> like that?
<Silasle_away> I think so
<MadnessRed> TypeError: start_new_thread expected at least 2 arguments, got 1
<MadnessRed> oops :/
<MadnessRed> arrow.die() should be arrow.die
<Silasle_away> yep
<MadnessRed> but it still wants 2 arguments
<Silasle_away> Hmm
<MadnessRed> it just gives the error instantly now
<Silasle_away> I check my code
<Silasle_away> Ahh thread.start_new_thread(arrow.die, ())
<Silasle_away> I think that second one is for arguments
<MadnessRed> kk thanks
<Silasle_away> I still dont know how we should get the position of everything if it's not default.
<MadnessRed> I don't think we can
<MadnessRed> I think just let arrows be an options, and say, if you have moved your menus then the arrows may not point at the right place
<Silasle_away> Ok
<MadnessRed> It still itsn't working
<Silasle_away> We still need to calculate where the things are according to screen size and things like that.
<Silasle_away> But how much have you done now?
<MadnessRed> shouldn't be too hard
<MadnessRed> I will put arrow.py in the main code and push it
<MadnessRed> at the moment it runs stand alone, but it should run as an import too
<MadnessRed> then I'll push and maybe you can see whats wrong with it
<Silasle_away> Ok, i check what you have done :P
<Silasle_away> Cant you send me that standalone file?
<MadnessRed> yes, email?
<MadnessRed> or pastebin
<Silasle_away> Wait, unity...
<MadnessRed> ?
<MadnessRed> will cause problems
<MadnessRed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494344/
<Silasle_away> http://home.silaslenz.operaunite.com/file_inbox/
<Silasle_away> *unite :P
<Silasle_away> Thanks
<Silasle_away> Ah, nice :D
<MadnessRed> I would like smoother edges but I don't think gtk can do that
<Silasle_away> I would like that too...
<MadnessRed> Also the way the class opens...
<Silasle_away> But it's good for now
<MadnessRed>  Arrow(X position, Y position, Parent window, Colour, Angle, Size (tip to tail in pixels), TIme it is around for)
<MadnessRed> Also did I tell you about the new protocols in html we can use?
<Silasle_away> Yes
<MadnessRed> ok, I uploaded a file called player.py
<MadnessRed> that is part of a media player I made, and the progress bar uses threads, might help in getting the threads to work here
<Silasle_away> Ok
<Silasle_away> I have an video player too :P
<MadnessRed> anyway i gtg
<Muscovy> Hello all.
<Muscovy> Happy birthday to me. :D
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-16
<wojtekk>  /q
<Omega>  /wi jenkins
<Omega> Oops.
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-17
<Muscovy> Hello all.
<Crisco> yo
<Muscovy> I think the tour ought to have the title of "Page Name - Ubuntu Tour" instead of Chapter Name.
<Omega> Hey Muscovy
<Muscovy> Hey Omega. :D
<Omega> I'm sick ):
<Muscovy> I just got over a cough myself. :|
<Silasle>  /msg NickServ identify xw9md99
<webrsk> Hi ... Where can i check out the work-in-progress list of chapters and pages for Ubuntu-tour?
<webrsk> Like to contribute in ubuntu-tour. So the todo list or the Quick start of existing work will be helpful..
<webrsk> Found it . Thanks :)
<webrsk> Hi All..  To edit the content of any specific chapter , do we need to manually modify it ?
<dtigue> i just noticed a typo in the wireless tour
<dtigue> If you network you are trying to connect to is not in this list there are 3 possibilities:
<dtigue> should be
<dtigue> If your network you are trying to connect to is not in this list there are 3 possibilities:
<Omega> dtigue: push a patch :)
<dtigue> Omega, heh this is my first time helping with a project....not exactly sure how to 'push a patch'
<Omega> do you have bzr?
<Omega> http://ubuntutour.org/contribute/branch/
<Omega> it's easy!
<dtigue> yea i got bzr setup and running....and technically i know you to push it.....what i dont know is how to patch it
<Omega> edit the file
<Omega> then run
<Omega> "bzr add"
<Omega> then
<Omega> 'bzr commit -m "fixed a type in blabla"'
<Omega> then
<Omega> "bzr push lp:ubuntu-tour"
<Omega> done!
<Omega> rememebr to "bzr
<Omega> rememebr to "bzr pull" before
<dtigue> bzr pull before what?
<Omega> before you commit
<Omega> so you use updated files
<dtigue> ahh
<dtigue> ok so i just looked into it more and i see that the individual files are actually html files....that will be pretty easy for me then
<dtigue> ok Omega i pushed it......how can i check to see if it worked>
<dtigue> ?
<Omega> It worked
<dtigue> yea sweet....i can just pull and get the new revision right?>
<Omega> yeah, but you already have the latest revision
<dtigue> Omega, yea what im talking about is after i push a fix then i can pull the new revision and see if my fix went through
<Omega> it is already on your computer, so it will not appear as a new revision
<dtigue> oh yea i guess so...
<dtigue> Omega, so can i make any changes i want and then push it....someone will review it and decide whether to keep it for not?
<Omega> It is included automatically
<Omega> if we don't like it we'll roll it back
<dtigue> ok nice....i added the instructions to connect on login to a wireless network
<Muscovy> 100+ edits to lp:ubuntu-tour. :D
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-18
<GiulioC> hello
<rod> exit
<maheshmohan> Hi, I think it's almost time to start the meeting
<UndiFineD> o/
<Muscovy> Hello.
<Omega> Almost meeting time/
<Omega> Too bad I'm still sick.
<aprilg> hi everyone
<Omega> I was wondering where you were.
<Omega> Hey.
<aprilg> my internet connection's choppy. so I might get disconnected any time :(
<aprilg> hey Omega
<aprilg> a lot of people getting sick nowadays
<Muscovy> Hello, you two.
<aprilg> hey Muscovy
<Muscovy> Are we just about ready?
<Omega> I think we are.
<UndiFineD> making a cup of coffee
<aksharpatel47> Just arrived.. Has the meeting started?
<Muscovy> Almost.
<fieldse_> greetins
<fieldse_> the time is?
<Muscovy> If anyone hasn't pulled their branches in the last 12 hours or so, pulling it would be suggested.
<fieldse_> hm, weird. I seem to be still logged in, wtf. brb
<UndiFineD> :)
<Muscovy> http://openetherpad.org/UbuntuTourAgenda
<Omega> !meeting start
<Omega> :>
<Muscovy> akshrapatel, aprilg, brandonj, Crisco, Dykam, fieldse, jeremymikkola, maheshmohan, Omega, popey, UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> present
<aksharpatel47> present
<aprilg> here
<Omega> present
<maheshmohan> present
<jeremymikkola> sort of here (-:
<Muscovy> Let the meeting begin!
<Muscovy> Shall we cover the branches first?
<fieldse_> present, sort of. Don't know how I manage to be logged in twice, ehh
 * Dykam is here, but only for 25%
<fieldse_> Link to agenda, please?
<aprilg> http://openetherpad.org/UbuntuTourAgenda
<Omega> http://openetherpad.org/UbuntuTourAgenda
<Muscovy> I'll topic it for now.
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: Meeting agenda: http://openetherpad.org/UbuntuTourAgenda
<Dykam> it was already in the topic :]
<fieldse_> doh. thx.
<Muscovy> Now it's unmissable.
<Muscovy> So, we've got two branches currently, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/maverick for writing, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/code-development for code.
<Omega> I wish more of the programmers were here.
<aksharpatel47> I'm a python programmer
<aksharpatel47> though learning gtk
<aksharpatel47> along with my MBA exams
 * UndiFineD is a php programmer
<Omega> As am I.
<Omega> Okay, braches.
 * Dykam is, not python, but that is not a problem. just busy
<UndiFineD> willing to learn python though
<maheshmohan> am into pyGTK
<Muscovy> The two propositions in the agenda are to make a translation branch, and to merge the existing branches.
<Muscovy> Personally, I think we should keep everything all in one branch, now that the code is stable.
<Omega> Yeah
<maheshmohan> yes. Why we have two branches? Any advantage with that? Correct me if I'm wrong
<Muscovy> More than one branch just means manual merges, and people putting things in the wrong one.
<Omega> maheshmohan: The code in the other branch was experimental.
<Muscovy> It was done because in the first two days or so, the code for the tour was getting wacky.
<UndiFineD> I prefer one branch too
<aksharpatel47> I'm all for one branch
<Muscovy> Any objections?
<Omega> No, okay, decided.
<Muscovy> Alright. We can get that updated later.
<Omega> A definitive list of tours and categories
<Muscovy> I'd say we need that.
<aksharpatel47> The question would then be, why are we making this tour
<aksharpatel47> to whom are we targeting
<Omega> New users.
<aksharpatel47> Absolutely Newbies?
<Muscovy> Transitional or brand new users.
<aksharpatel47> Okay
<UndiFineD> beginners, kids, transitional
<Omega> People that don't know their way around yet.
<Muscovy> Which also means the tour needs a good UI.
<aksharpatel47> Then we can create levels of our tours
<aksharpatel47> Like Absolutely beginners, Transitional
<aksharpatel47> and so on
<aksharpatel47> And about a Good UI, the new Ubuntu Image Slideshow is a great design
<Muscovy> The installer one?
<aksharpatel47> ya
<Omega> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List of Pages
<aprilg_> got disconnected. which topic are we on now?
<aksharpatel47> Good UI for the app
<Omega> Actually, we were talking about the list of categories.
<Omega> But we got diverged.
<Omega> So, back to the list.
<aksharpatel47> okay
<Omega> The UI comes later.
<Omega> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List of Pages
<aksharpatel47> Onto the list of categories then
<Muscovy> Some topics like Nautilus certainly need expanding.
<fieldse_> List of ideas for "needs for expanding"?
<aksharpatel47> Also, people coming over from linux need to learn a little bit about the file system organization
<UndiFineD> and there are some 33000 packages in the repositories, hard to do them all
<Muscovy> I'm not sure this is the place to explain the contents of /, if that's what you mean.
<aksharpatel47> Nopes, not in detail
<aksharpatel47> But a certain overview
<Muscovy> fieldse: Nautilus ought to explain stuff like the UI and basic permissions too.
<UndiFineD> yes, general overview, of LSB and filesystem access rights
<Omega> Or we can point to the manual ofr that.
 * fieldse_ nods @ muscovy 
<fieldse_> muscovy, if you can think of a short list and pass it to me I can add it to the wiki
<maheshmohan> No. a big NO. I think, thw tour will cover how to use the default apps & how to get extra packages. that's all. he will gradually learn about the filesystem.
 * fieldse_ agrees with maheshmohan - Filesystem structure is beyond the scope of our project, IMO
<aksharpatel47> I understand, it might get too techy for a new user
<UndiFineD> maheshmohan, yes, but it will have to be in there at some point
<Omega> We should provide the users with the basic tools he needs to survive.
<aksharpatel47> I wrote that from a transitional users point of view
<Muscovy> Filesystem structure is for more of Ubuntu Manual level of users, I feel.
<fieldse_> Also, aksharpatel47 , while I agree with the need to teach new users about this, I think we have to keep our tutorial fairly short so as not to lose them.
<Omega> Yeah.
<fieldse_> Maybe a list of "learn more about" links at the end?
<fieldse_> * idea ^
<Muscovy> There isn't a really non-technical reason go anywhere other than /media, IMO.
<Omega> We need to teach them what they want to learn.
<maheshmohan> fieldse_ ya.right. he may get lost after seeing the filesystem thing!
<aksharpatel47> @fieldse :Learn more about would be great
<jeremymikkola> Just a random though: perhaps it would make more sense for it to be task-oriented, rather than application-oriented?
<jeremymikkola> *thought
<Omega> That's what I meant with pointing to the ubuntu manual project.
<Muscovy> evince ./ubuntu-manual.pdf --page-label=X
<Muscovy> If we download the manual, we could use that to link to specific pages.
<fieldse_> Hey, all? A point that's probably covered already, but who's taking minutes?
 * UndiFineD has all
 * fieldse_ blinks
<fieldse_> undifined, you mean you're taking?
<Muscovy> Minutes or logs?
<fieldse_> Minutes for the meeting, now. I see "alexander" is signed up for this
<fieldse_> Ok, I'm assuming the silence  means no one is doing it - so, I guess I am. Where / how do I need to post these?
<aksharpatel47> Allright
<aksharpatel47> I'm doing it
<Muscovy> Post what?
<fieldse_> aksharpatel47, thanks.
<aksharpatel47> sorry, didn't see your post
<Muscovy> Once ubuntulo1 gets to it, logs will be at http://irclogs.ubuntutour.org/2010/09/18.html if that's what you mean.
<fieldse_> muscovy, no, didn't mean to derail conversation, sorry, but what I meant was is anyone actually taking meeting minute notes, and posting them somewhere, aside from the IRC log.  Seeing this request in the EtherPad agenda: Somebody also needs to be responsible for taking minutes.  Any voulenteers? Alexander Lancey
<fieldse_> http://irclogs.ubuntutour.org/2010/09
<Muscovy> I said I'd do it.
<fieldse_> aite, apologies, continue.
<Muscovy> Do we have more to say about the tour topics?
<UndiFineD> I am not clear on the list for that
<aksharpatel47> I'd say the tour topics are pretty solid
<Muscovy> Fairly.
<Omega>                           pretty solid
<fieldse_> It sounds like mostly everyone thinks the topics are solid, if you're seeing holes that you think need filling, why not suggest them and we'll add it to the list?
<Muscovy> I can definitely see some small level tweaks, but on the whole it's pretty good.
<Muscovy> Alright.
<Omega> Consider what the user will be wanting to do first, and how we should be organising tools.
<Muscovy> Nautilus UI and permissions should be mentioned.
<Muscovy> Maybe add bookmarks/history to Firefox.
<UndiFineD> I see a whole bunch of launchpad issues, most are on audio, it would be great if users can learn a bit about that
<fieldse_> undifined, like what?
<Omega> That should be in the "getting help" tour.
<UndiFineD> I was silly enough to subscribe to the kernel list, and most issues I get are on alsa pulse oss
<Muscovy> For troubleshooting, this would be another good manual referral.
<fieldse_> agh. Yeah, I think we have that covered with "get help" section links, correct?
<fieldse_> Is there specifically a link to launchpad help mailing lists being included? 'cause if not, it needs to be.
<Muscovy> I don't think there is yet.
<aprilg> We need to update the 'get help' section
<aprilg> to include those links
<aprilg> Are there any other tour topics we should include?
<UndiFineD> getting an email address
<UndiFineD> totally new people would have none
<Muscovy> Good idea.
<Omega> How to Get involved with Ubuntu/Contribute
 * fieldse_ blinks: undifined , like how would you suggest to get an email address?
<UndiFineD> one of a list of free mail providers
<fieldse_> Oh, right- do we have "setting up an email account" covered in the Empathy section?
<aksharpatel47> ya
<UndiFineD> :)
<Muscovy> Yes, so we should link the two, perhaps.
<mahesh_> yes.right
<fieldse_> IE, 'how to set up your existing email address with evolution/whatever'? Because this would be appropriate place for a link to 'creating a new email account' if you don't have one already
<aprilg> there's a few topics for Evolution
<Muscovy> Emaothy only mentions making a new one, not who, so it should link to wherever that oage is.
<UndiFineD> getting help : LoCo support
<Omega> But I don't want us to advertise any particulat email provider.
<fieldse_> Yeah, I agree - this has been one of my long-standing "papercut" gripes with Ubuntu experience: they include Evolution by default, but not a very good intro to setting up your mail accounts, that the fact that it defaults as the "mailto" client without previously asking you for your choice is a pain.
<UndiFineD> I just use webmail
<fieldse_> Is setting up alternate default mail client covered in Empathy/Evolution section?
<aprilg> fieldse_ I don't think so
<fieldse_> undifined, same here - that's why I'd want to show them how to change "mailto" program.
<Muscovy> As in webmail or as in Thunderbird or something?
<fieldse_> Okay, add ^ to topics list
<UndiFineD> Muscovy, no I am worse I forwarded my own domain to gmail
<fieldse_> muscovy, as in either webmail or thunderbird.
<Muscovy> UndiFine: same here!
<aprilg> by the way, should Evolution have be a stand-alone topic or should we change it to something more general, maybe e-mails ?
<Muscovy> We could easily link to a handful of mail providers, without endorsing one.
<aprilg> *should Evolution be
<Muscovy> I'm not sure, it depends how much we want to talk about browser mail.
<fieldse_> aprilg, is it currently a just-touched-upon subtopic of the Empathy/chat client section?
<fieldse_> muscovy, agreed
<aprilg> if we use the topic email, we can just say htat the default eemail client for ubuntu is evolution. provide an overview for that, how to set up an account, etc. and then at the end, tell the user that ther are other options. and provide the list
<Muscovy> Probably conglomerate the two though.
<aprilg> fieldse_ right now, Evolution is its own separate topic
<Omega> I also forward my own domain to gmail :>
<aprilg> it isn't under Empathy
<fieldse_> aprilg, Agreed - I move we set up "email" topic as its own section, include empathy + mailto setup problem + setting up an email address in this section
<UndiFineD> seems good
<fieldse_> Ok, any objections?
<fieldse_> Moving on ...
<maheshmohan> ok.goog.
<Muscovy> None, I like it.
<maheshmohan> sorry.good
<aksharpatel47> agreed
<maheshmohan> any other topic suggestions? can we now talk about coding
<aprilg> ok. any other topics that need to be included or modified?
<Muscovy> I don't think so.
<fieldse_> Not here.
<UndiFineD> getting help : LoCo support
<fieldse_> Oh, that's a good one.
<fieldse_> ok.
<aprilg> ok. update getting help, and reorganize empathy and evolution.
<aprilg> next topic?
<aprilg> on the agenda, I mean :D
<fieldse_> Ok. If nothing else? "Consider what the user will be wanting to do first, and how we should be organising tools?"
<fieldse_> What does "oranising tools" refer to?
<Muscovy> I was thinking about having a "home page" that lists the tours, in a "suggested" order.
<fieldse_> Ah.
<fieldse_> Sounds sensible.
<Muscovy> I think order beyond desktop-apps-help is mainly opinion.
<fieldse_> Personally, recommendation: Do not greet the user with this list / menu for first screen. Just put them right into the first tour after an intro.
<Muscovy> That seems better.
<fieldse_> Personally, when I'm greeted with a menu of subjects 5 miles long, it deters me from ever starting.
<aprilg> doesn't the current left pane/navigation thing provide the same functionality as a home screen listing all the tours?
<Muscovy> It takes up more space, and looks a little scary.
<fieldse_> So, if you present them with a first few (short) tours quickly, they can navigate to the "list of tours" menu if they're interested in skipping ahead
<aprilg> ok..
<fieldse_> thoughts/contentions, muscovy ?
<aprilg> im thinking we can directly launch the welcome to ubuntu/about ubuntu tour
<aksharpatel47> Or we can have round buttons corresponding to each of the topic heads
<aksharpatel47> and then have the Ubuntu Installer Slideshow kind of tour
<aprilg> and then after that, direct the user to the list of tours
<fieldse_> aksharpatel47, I like that idea. I don't want to keep adding to the programmers / UI designers' workload, but sounds nifty.
<maheshmohan> akshar, yes.nice
<fieldse_> Are we going to discuss the Ubuntu Slideshow model later in the meeting?
<Omega> Yes, when we get to UI.
<fieldse_> Ok.
<fieldse_> I'm going to have to split in 30, I'd like to be in on the UI discussion briefly.
<Muscovy> Sorry, I was away for a moment.
<jeremymikkola> Perhaps we could also have some kind of quick start page that tells people what tutorial to follow in order to accomplish the thing that they are trying to do (i.e. "browse the web -> firefox")
<fieldse_> jeremymikkola, this is a good idea.
<Muscovy> I was thinking about a button that toggles you between your page and a list like that.
<fieldse_> muscovy, okay, so question is if it goes to a menu of every subject on the tour, or if it goes to an "overview" page like aksharpatel47 was suggesting, with "main topic" buttons leading the user to subtopics from there
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> Maybe overviews.
<Omega> We need to pick up the pace a bit.
<Omega> We're one hour in.
<fieldse_> Overviews, less intimidating. Menus, more informative.
<Muscovy> And make the sidebar complete, but shrinkable.
<fieldse_> omega, agreed.
<UndiFineD> spoken details in the tours ?
<fieldse_> undifined, I dunno, was this intended to be within the scope of the project?
<Muscovy> Maybe at some point.
<Muscovy> Shall we move to difficult ratings?
<fieldse_> Suggest first finishing the project with text-only, then maybe later releases add in spoken details.
<Muscovy> Or jump to docs team stuff?
<fieldse_> docs team.
<fieldse_> muscovy, In the interests of keeping our meeting fairly efficient, I have a suggestion I've used from other organizational meetings:
<UndiFineD> speech requires timing
<UndiFineD> if you speak the text at normal rate, you get the right timing for the slides
<fieldse_> For those subjects where there seems to be a range of options, just set up a poll at the wiki (or at the Launchpad page, or elsewhere) and invite members to vote on their opinion for the choice.
<fieldse_> muscovy, ^ will mean less time spent in deliberation in this meeting.
<jeremymikkola> +1 to fieldse's idea
<Omega> I will try to communicate with the Docs team about Ubuntu Tour.
<fieldse_> Can this be done?
<Muscovy> Hmm, good idea.
<Omega> When I am less sick.
<fieldse_> Ok, omega signs up for the task. =)
<Muscovy> Yay.
<fieldse_> Moving on.
<Muscovy> Screenshots next?
<fieldse_> Screenshots?
<aprilg> screenshots
<fieldse_> Okay, so what's the deal w. the screenshots / consistency question?
<jeremymikkola> question about screenshots: should they be from 10.04, or 10.10?
<Muscovy> 10.10
<mahesh_> it should be from 10.10
<aprilg> yep. 10.10
<jeremymikkola> k
<fieldse_> I suggested a naming format in the email thread aprilg started -
<Muscovy> And are we using pngs or jpgs?
<fieldse_> jpg
<UndiFineD> I prefer png
<mahesh_> we have to update it for 11.04
<fieldse_> Doh!
<fieldse_> Why png, undifined?
<Muscovy> I would suggest pngs. If we need jpgs, we can make a converter script.
<jeremymikkola> png images look a lot better if they have text in them
<fieldse_> muscovy, reason? I just suggest jpeg because of size issues. How big is this tour going to be?
<UndiFineD> png is free, has better quality, but besides png, I like to see scaleable graphics
<fieldse_> And, muscovy: Are you hoping to get this tour included in future Ubuntu releases default installation? Because the size is going to be a large factor in that.
<Muscovy> fieldse_: I was thinking .png partially because we can go to jpg easily from there, should we need to.
<Muscovy> Wait, yeah.
<Muscovy> :|
<fieldse_> Heh.
<UndiFineD> my res is 1950x1080
<fieldse_> Ah, yeah. There's another issue.
<Omega> We can implement tour compression.
<fieldse_> Resolution for screenshot.
<UndiFineD> my avg joe or jane might have 1024x786
<UndiFineD> which is why i said scaleable
<Omega> svg then?
<fieldse_> Okay, and considering the "tour window" is going to be minus area for toolbars, etc, it's goin to be about size of an average webpage.
<fieldse_> undifined, how are you going to make scaleable screenshots?
<UndiFineD> you can't :p
<fieldse_> undifined, Well, technically we *can*.
<Omega> But it won
<Omega> But it won't scale the way we want it to
<fieldse_> Sort of - I can trace bitmaps in Inkscape pretty well.
<fieldse_> So, we *could* have scaleable "screenshots" in SVG format. Seems like overkill, but ...
<fieldse_> Can we just choose a sane default image size? Or will the application be capable of scaling the images to fit within like 50% of the window?
<fieldse_> muscovy, you know the answer to this ^?
<Muscovy> I feel in the vicinity of 300x300 would do.
<Muscovy> fieldse: we could scale, but I don't know how to set a max scaled size.
<Muscovy> Maybe we could link the images to open larger versions in the image viewer.
<fieldse_> Would vote slightly higher res for some detail, plus fact "square" isn't best form-factor for average screen layout
<fieldse_> Okay, so what's the decision? Can we put this via email vote to the UI/graphics team?
<Muscovy> I think so.
<Omega> Should we moce onto programming now?
<UndiFineD> and if you choose 400x300, it will not look right on wide screens
<Muscovy> Yep.
<Omega> Programming team leadership
<mahesh_> Can we move on to translation & then to programming?
<aprilg> oh ya, what about where the images are to be stored?
<Omega> Okay, translation is short anyway.
<Omega> Lauchpad translation support?
<aprilg> there was a bug filed about that
<Muscovy> I don't know how LP translations work.
<Omega> Me neither.
<UndiFineD> neither
<Muscovy> Perhaps we should look into asking someone who does.
<UndiFineD> brandonj, you suggeted it ?
<aprilg> maybe we should set this topic aside for now?
<aprilg> since no one here really has any answers :)
<fieldse_> Ok.
<fieldse_> Good reason to do so. ;)
<fieldse_> I've got 15 minutes left with you here.
<fieldse_> Programmin?
<Muscovy> Yep.
<fieldse_> *Programming
<fieldse_> Muscovy, what is the current "leadership model"?
<Omega> Programming team leadership
<Muscovy> I'm not quite sure.
<Omega> I nominate MadnessRed.
<Omega> He's the most active programmer currently.
<Muscovy> I do too. He's been very useful, we couldn't have the GUI without him.
<UndiFineD> alright with me, but does he want to
<fieldse_> We definitely need project leaders for each section.
<Omega> We'll ask him when he get's here.
<fieldse_> There needs to be one head at the top of each section, or at least one, or this thing isn't going to happen because no executive decisions will be made.
<Omega> fieldse_: Muscovy leads Design, aprilg leads writing, brandonj currently leads programming, I am the organizational leader.
<fieldse_> This is part of the reason for gathering the volunteers list - so a project leader can then "tap" his volunteers for whatever undone that needs filling.
<fieldse_> omega, ah, thanks.
<fieldse_> This would also greatly simplify things for the volunteers to know that there's one contact person at the head of each team.
<Omega> Okay, let's move onto User Interface
<Omega> User interface. We need a clear descision on what people want to be changed with the gui, preferably pre-prepared mockups could be presented.
<Muscovy> I threw one in ./mock-ups in both branshes last night.
<Muscovy> Here: http://i.imgur.com/PJdZa.png
<Muscovy> It's missing some sort of Home/Menu button.
<fieldse_> Cool.
<Muscovy> I think we should try to decentralize the sidebar for more space.
<UndiFineD> I like the ubiquity style
<Muscovy> Like decreate the ont a bit, or make it hidable.
<Muscovy> font*
<Muscovy> decrease the font*
<fieldse_> Okay, needs: home button, collapsible "list of topics" sidebar
<fieldse_> muscovy, I'd be happy seeing the image bigger.
<fieldse_> eh, the screenshot image, that is.
<fieldse_> Another suggestion?:
<Muscovy> I figured there could be 4 or so curves, that are placed based of screenshots size, instead of forcing the screenshot to be that size.
<fieldse_> Add a "search for topics on..." bar at the bottom
<Muscovy> That would be good.
<fieldse_> Can we / are we able to implement a search function?
<Omega> It shouldn't be difficult.
<fieldse_> muscovy, what do you mean by curves?
<Muscovy> The section where the grey curves around the screenshot.
<fieldse_> ah
<fieldse_> hm
<fieldse_> Another suggestion:
<fieldse_> If this thing is using CSS styling .. (is it?) ...
<fieldse_> You can have two "end piece" curves on either side.
<fieldse_> With a flat middle section, expandable
<fieldse_> So if user expands the window, the middle area will just stretch between endpieces.
<Muscovy> Ooh, that would be cool.
<fieldse_> solves need for different curves for different resolutions
<UndiFineD> :D
<fieldse_> =)
<Muscovy> And useful, since the top of the curve will be more flat than at present.
<fieldse_> Ok.
<fieldse_> So, mind if I take your mockup and hack it up a little tonight?
<aprilg> so its gonna end up looking like a square/rectangle with rounded edges, right?
<Muscovy> Not at all.
<aprilg> *corners instead of edges
<Muscovy> Unfortunately, I didn't think to make a .xcf.
<fieldse_> Ok, np.
<fieldse_> So, regarding a previous topic unresolved:
<fieldse_> There's an item on the agenda under screenshots of using "Quickshot"?
<fieldse_> As in the email I responded earlier, does this matter?
<aprilg> I checked with quickshot, I think its only available with 10.04
<Muscovy> We could port it.
<Muscovy> But I'm not sure it really matters.
<fieldse_> Is there any reason it matters what screenshot util we are using, as long as it comes out same resolution and quality?
<Muscovy> It's just reputed as easy.
<Muscovy> Not really, fieldse_.
<fieldse_> a PNG is a PNG
<fieldse_> Ok, just checking I wasn't missing something.
<fieldse_> So, we didn't resolve naming format.
<fieldse_> and I have to ask this, bc I have to leave now.
<fieldse_> so, example screenshot for, say rhythmbox selection dialog:
<fieldse_> gnomepanel-mainmenu-soundandvideo-rhythmbox.png ?
<fieldse_> Or can we use spaces in the filenames without screwing up the programmers?
<UndiFineD> i would want to avoid spaces
<Muscovy> We could probably use spaces, but I'd say we should avoid it if possible.
<UndiFineD> or you must like _\
<fieldse_> Ok, anyone want to suggest a less-ugly naming system?
<fieldse_> gnome-panel_main-menu_sound-and-video_whatever.png
<fieldse_> yes, no, any objections?
<Muscovy> Is the screenshot of a Rhythmbox window?
<aprilg> fieldse_ I'm fine with what you suggested
<Omega> We'll get the same problem if there's a _ in the name
<UndiFineD> maybe add preseeding integer index
<fieldse_> muscovy, this would be screenshot of the dialog selection from the gnome main menu
<Muscovy> Ah.
<fieldse_> undifined, what do you mean index integer?
<UndiFineD> 000- gnomepanel-mainmenu-soundandvideo-rhythmbox.png
<UndiFineD> without the space
<Muscovy> The code looks for _'s to add tour pages.
<Muscovy> I think.
<fieldse_> ah, crap.
<fieldse_> Okay, so ... no spaces, no underscores.
<Muscovy> We could make it eclude .jpgs though.
<Muscovy> exclude*
<fieldse_> some of our description names are going to need separation between words to be readable
<UndiFineD> with the integer index you can set the images in specifivc order
<fieldse_> for ex. gnome-panel > main menu > sound and video would be the path here.
<fieldse_> Ok, let's use undifined's suggestions, and we can add the index numbers later.
<fieldse_> So 000-gnomepanel-mainmenu-soundandvideo-rhythmbox.png
<Muscovy> Sounds good.
<fieldse_> Ok, that's it for me, I'm out of here for today
<Muscovy> Thanks for your help!
<UndiFineD> thanks for being here fieldse
<Omega> Cya.
<aprilg> bye fieldse_ :)
<aprilg> seeyah
<aprilg> what's next on the agenda?
<Muscovy> Ok, next: website updates.
<fieldse_> laters, all. muscovy, will you just post the meeting notes to the listserv?
<Muscovy> I know we need wikilinks.
<Muscovy> fieldse_: SUre.
<fieldse_> aite, thanks, Peace!
<Muscovy> In particular, http://ubuntutour.org/contribute/ needs changing.
<Muscovy> Should we treat that page as a verbose link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Volunteers ?
<aprilg> Muscovy maybe the todo list instead of the volunteers
<aprilg> the volunteers page keeps changing
<Muscovy> Ok.
<Muscovy> And I guess later we should merge the branches and removed references of lp:~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/code-development
<aprilg> but lets not include everything on the to do list. maybe keep it to the first two levels ? maybe just these: overview, the Sections (writing, graphics, programming, translation, editing)
<aprilg> yes, once the branches have been merged
<Muscovy> Ok, that will be done today.
<aprilg> is there anything else we need to discuss?
<aprilg> we're approaching two hours :)
<aprilg> there's a few more topics listed under programming for today's agenda
<Muscovy> Should we start with interactivity framework (bottom)? That one's fairly important.
<Muscovy> Luckily, we've already skimmed/covered a bunch of stuff in the programming list.
<Omega> It is, but the programmers should really be here for it.
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> It seems we are done for now?
<Omega> I believe we are.
<UndiFineD> yeah I am ok with it, going to translate a bunch of files into dutch
<Muscovy> Thanks for being here, everyone. :D
<Omega> Roep me als je me nodig hebt.
<UndiFineD> ;)
<Muscovy> Ok, so I'll send a minutes list and a link on the mailing list in a bit.
<aprilg> wee :)
<aprilg> thanks for being here everyone!
<Omega> :)
<Muscovy> Well, we've certainly come a ways.
<UndiFineD> I liked that we can get things done
<UndiFineD> Omega, hmmm, doen we dubbel vertaal werk ?
<Omega> Hoezo?
<Omega> Also, English please.
<UndiFineD> I see Ivo did translations in "nl" folder and I did in "nl_NL"
<Omega> Well they should be mostly the same
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-19
<OwaisL> hey guys
<OwaisL> i would like to chip in
<UndiFineD> hello OwaisL
<OwaisL> UndiFineD: Hi
<UndiFineD> http://ubuntutour.org/contribute/ if you want to help
<OwaisL> yes i did see that
<OwaisL> i branched the code
<OwaisL> but didn't look at it yet
<OwaisL> so what will this project be exactly using
<UndiFineD> atm python
<OwaisL> okay...
<OwaisL> i'm quite familiar with python and gtk
<UndiFineD> :D
<UndiFineD> then you can teach me
<UndiFineD> heheh
<OwaisL> haha
<OwaisL> i'm still learning though
<OwaisL> :)
<UndiFineD> me too, but I am making good progress on translations tonight
<OwaisL> when do we expect to ship?
<UndiFineD> today we had our first meeting, but we have made progress already
<UndiFineD> so no shipping date is known at this point
<UndiFineD> we use 10.10 as a base
<OwaisL> ok...
<OwaisL> hey i got to go now..
<OwaisL> i'll check the code later
<OwaisL> and come back so we'll talk about how i can help
<OwaisL> take care
<UndiFineD> :)
<Billynkid> Sorry missed the meeting
<UndiFineD> good morning
<UndiFineD> good email aprilg
<kvarley> I can help with packaging the application into a debian package & with rolling that out onto the ppa if you need help. I have already contributed some writing
<Omega> Cool
<kvarley> I presume it's mainly .py files & data?
<UndiFineD> that would be helpful kvarley
<UndiFineD> it is
<kvarley> :)
<kvarley> I made my first deb yesterday for a little app I made & that was with py files and data. I'm glad I learnt how to do it :)
* UndiFineD changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: Meeting agenda: http://openetherpad.org/UbuntuTourAgenda -- 11MB of support goodness
<UndiFineD> so kvarley what does that little app do
<kvarley> moves files off sd card to a date generated folder (using it for pictures
<laurent_> there is no setup.py or anything yet
<kvarley> Ok, when there is I will make a deb
<laurent_> I attempted to package it, but without using distutils which I haven't worked out yet, it results in an empty package
<kvarley> laurent_ Maybe your paths in your rules are wrong?
<laurent_> no idea
<laurent_> if you manage to create a .deb, you should upload the rules /control files etc. for amending in future debs, not sure what the opinion would be on version numbers yet
<laurent_> I don't see this project really being 100% for maverick anyway and the focus for a top notch package for be for natty
<laurent_> looking at some pages I think the issue may have been the permissions of the directories I made possibly
<laurent_> I dunno
<laurent_> it's 3.29am here
<laurent_> I'm going to sleep in a mo
<UndiFineD> :)
<Muscovy> I could make a .deb is anyone wishes, I know how.
<laurent_> night
<aprilg> UndiFineD hey :) thanks. sorry for the really late reply. just got back home :)
<UndiFineD> heh
<UndiFineD> making lots of progress here on translations
<UndiFineD> some should pull more often
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | http://openetherpad.org/GUNcK2dx75?| Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour
<aprilg> can anyone tell me which page to link to specifically for LoCo support? :) I'll add that to the getting help section of the tour :D thanks!!
<aprilg> is the website acceptable? http://loco.ubuntu.com/      or irc? http://loco.ubuntu.com/irc/
<Muscovy> What do you mean, aprilg?
<aprilg> which link should I add to the getting help page?
<aprilg> it was mentioned during the meeting that we should add Loco Support to the 'getting help' section of the tour
<aprilg> also, a totally different thing :)
<aprilg> Muscovy can we update the list of members shown on the website? or maybe link to the volunteers list for a complete list of members or something? :) right now, there's only four of us listed on http://ubuntutour.org/members/ :)
<Muscovy> Right, I'll do that.
<Muscovy> I'd probably link to the main loco page.
<aprilg> ok. thanks!
<aprilg> for both :) hehe
<UndiFineD> I had already added the link to general loco in the english version and native language loco in duth version
<UndiFineD> dutch
<UndiFineD> aprilg, you might want to pull
<aprilg> UndiFineD you mean this page? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/maverick/annotate/head%3A/getting-help/en/0_getting-help
<aprilg> That's the one I updated
<aprilg> I only added the LoCo Team Directory link
<UndiFineD> as did I yesterday :p
<aprilg> oh. there were only 4 links when I pulled earlier today
<aprilg> beginner questions, irc, ubuntu users mailing list, and the ubuntu switching guide
<aprilg> the loco team directory wasn't there :) so I just added it
<UndiFineD> this my first time I use bazaar, how come I am at revision 121 while you are at 102.1.11
<aprilg> I'm at revision 113 actually
<aprilg> from lp:ubuntu-tour
<aprilg> from what I can see, there's only 113 revisions
<aprilg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour
<aprilg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/maverick
<Muscovy> Is http://ubuntutour.org/members/ alright?
<UndiFineD> nice Muscovy
<aprilg> looks ok :)
<Muscovy> Ok, I wasn't sure if the screenshot worked or not.
<aprilg> by the way Muscovy, at what revision are we at for lp:ubuntu-tour?
<aprilg> UndiFineD is at revision 121, and I only see up to 113 on launchpad
<Muscovy> Uh.
<Muscovy> I'm now on 113.
<UndiFineD> odd
<UndiFineD> I use bazaar explorer, any strange settings i need to do ?
<aprilg> I haven't used bazaar explorer ...
<aprilg> UndiFineD have you pushed your revisions to lp:ubuntu tour?
<UndiFineD> i did, but I might have to redo manually
<aprilg> ok.. what name are you using on launchpad?
<aprilg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/maverick/changes this page lists all the revisions to the branch
<UndiFineD> k.dejong / undifined
<aprilg> I don't see any revisions from you on that page :(
<aprilg> I'm off for the day guys :)
<aprilg> hafta get some sleep! bye all!
<Muscovy> Gnight. :D
<UndiFineD> now i have these silly conflicts
<Muscovy> Did bzr merge go OK?
<UndiFineD> nope
<UndiFineD> because I did so many
<MadnessRed> Hi all
<MadnessRed> reading the irc logs atm
<UndiFineD> he MadnessRed
<Omega> Hey MadnessRed
<MadnessRed> How was the meeting, I am at 5:25 atm
<Omega> MadnessRed: I nominated you for proggramming lead, how do you feel about it?
<Omega> It was okay
<Omega> We didn't discuss everything because we felt more programmers would need to be here
<MadnessRed> ok, I don't mind being programming lead, as long as i get to be on the team page :)
<Omega> :>
<MadnessRed> also, about he sidebar, gtk has a widget which allows for a split pane which you can adjust
<Muscovy> Hi MadnessRed. :D
<MadnessRed> hi,
<MadnessRed> im at 5:40 now
<UndiFineD> bzr conflicts
<UndiFineD> Conflict: can't delete evolution because it is not empty.  Not deleting.
<UndiFineD> Conflict because evolution is not versioned, but has versioned children.  Versioned directory.
<UndiFineD> Text conflict in getting-help/en/0_getting-help
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> I don't know what the evolution error is, but the last one is because you and April both edited the same file.
<UndiFineD> I have the feeling I need to copy out my changes and redo them
<UndiFineD> as in remove my local branch and recreate it
<MadnessRed> do we have a new branch btw?
<MadnessRed> you were going to change to having only 1
<Muscovy> What I do when I get an issue like that is branch a fresh copy, then manually compare them.
<Muscovy> MadnessRed: Nope. We just moved code-development into the main one.
<MadnessRed> so I can still pull and push to code-devel'
<Muscovy> You can, but we figured it wasn't needed any more since the code is stable.
<Muscovy> We only didn't remove it so we could keep the revision history.
<MadnessRed> ok, so where should I pull the latest code from?
<Muscovy> lp:ubuntu-tour.
<MadnessRed> thanks
<Muscovy> No problem.
<UndiFineD> Muscovy, is it ok now ?
<Muscovy> I'll check.
<Muscovy> That push was fine, UndiFineD.
<UndiFineD> great, that was 12 hours of work
<UndiFineD> now i only need to find my english adjustments too
<MadnessRed> whats with tour.py line 145?
<MadnessRed> 				
<MadnessRed> 		#Return the list
<MadnessRed> <<<<<<< TREE
<MadnessRed> 		return tours
<Muscovy> I'm not sure.
<UndiFineD> return self.tours
<MadnessRed> I'll delete the file from my computer and try just download again
<UndiFineD> a shame, my english updates seem to be lost in the fixing
<Muscovy> :|
<UndiFineD> well, I remember they where mostly comments about referal to self
<UndiFineD> which seems a bit silly
<UndiFineD> like a piece of software is refering to itself as we or I
<UndiFineD> and when you translate such it becomes even more redicule
<UndiFineD> ok all has been redone, I am at revision 123 now
<UndiFineD> $ LANG=nl_NL && python ubuntu-tour.py
<UndiFineD> (process:10112): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<UndiFineD> 	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<Muscovy> Does $LANG=nk_NL error on its own?
<UndiFineD> no
<Muscovy> Maybe file a bug on that
<Muscovy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tour/+filebug
<UndiFineD> LANG=nl_NL.UTF8 && python ubuntu-tour.py  <-- is ok
<UndiFineD> however does not run the tour
<Muscovy> Does the tour give any sort of error?
<UndiFineD> in english, a few warnings
<UndiFineD> LANG=en_GB.UTF8 && python ubuntu-tour.py <-- does run the tour
<UndiFineD> Warning: Could not change directory to file, unexpected errors may occur
<UndiFineD> No value set for `/desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_color_scheme'
<UndiFineD> No value set for `/desktop/gnome/interface/gtk-color-scheme'
<Muscovy> DOes it still run?
<UndiFineD> yes
<Muscovy> Just debug then.
<UndiFineD> mmm how ?
<UndiFineD> :)
<Muscovy> Maverick/Lucid do some things differently with theme detection.
<UndiFineD> Im using maverick
<Muscovy> I get the same warning in maverick.
<Muscovy> It's just a debug thing.
<UndiFineD> I deserve a cookie :p
<Muscovy> You do. :D
<UndiFineD> and I'll add a mug of dark roast with it as well
<UndiFineD> then I'm off to my testing account to make a few dutch screen shots
<Muscovy> Use the default theme, panel, and aurora-y wallpaper. :D
<UndiFineD> yeah it is all set for that, not sure on the wall paper
<UndiFineD> is that the one with the odd orange blobs
<Muscovy> UndiFineD: nope.
<Muscovy> UndiFineD: http://blag.alexandos.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/maverick.jpg
<UndiFineD> yeah that is the default, called ubuntu now
<UndiFineD> my system is quite recently installed again
<UndiFineD> does it need to have some file in ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_color_scheme
<Muscovy> Nope.
<UndiFineD> well, the tour does not run on my testing user
<UndiFineD> loks like another similar bug
<Muscovy> Using language nl_NL?
<UndiFineD> yes
<UndiFineD> as it is set when you login a user to their language
<UndiFineD> which is according to env: nl_NL.utf8
<UndiFineD> exact case
<Muscovy> Hi MadnessRed.
<MadnessRed> hi
<Muscovy> UndiFineD and I were getting this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tour/+bug/643044
<MadnessRed> I'll take a look, 1 sefc
<MadnessRed> sec#
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> I just tried es, that one's fine.
<MadnessRed> odd
<Muscovy> Ok, it seems to only fail on the non-English _ ones.
<MadnessRed> I'll do some playing, see what i can find out
<Muscovy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tour/+bug/643044/comments/3
<UndiFineD> still awake, but it's getting late
<UndiFineD> watching some tv
<Muscovy> UndiFineD: I took a closer look at the issue.
<Muscovy> It seems the _ languages, exclusing en ones, are failing.
<Muscovy> Picking one like es works fine.
<MadnessRed> its tour_nl that is causing the problem
<MadnessRed> it should be tour.info
<MadnessRed> the only files allowed to contain underscores are the page files
<UndiFineD> ah yes, I created those files
<UndiFineD> in case dutch translations are needed in there
<MadnessRed> tour_nl.info is page number tour
<MadnessRed> and tour isn't a number
<Muscovy> Now I feel silly I missed that.
<UndiFineD> isn't it great, I created my own bug
<MadnessRed> I could put it in a try if you want
<UndiFineD> you can remove the translated tour_nl.info files if they aren't needed
<UndiFineD> or rename them tour.info if they are correct
<MadnessRed> I just put the _ thingy in a try statement
<MadnessRed> not try
<MadnessRed> 1 thing, don't translate the catagories in tour.ingo
<MadnessRed> info#
<UndiFineD> ok
<UndiFineD> then I'll copy them out of their original ones
<Muscovy> Thanks for that fix. :D
<MadnessRed> np
<UndiFineD> yes, it is fixed now and I have the tour running
<UndiFineD> fixes committed
<Muscovy> I'd call that fix released.
<UndiFineD> hmm, but the menu is in english, so, where does that need editting
<Muscovy> For Ubuntu "fix committed" means it's in beta or pending approval.
<UndiFineD> details ;)
<UndiFineD> hehehe
<UndiFineD> thank you MadnessRed
<MadnessRed> np, I thought that fix commited meant it was available in the most recent commit, and that fix released meant it was available in the last release, eg, fixed for version 1.1 onwards
<Muscovy> BusSquad says fix committed means it's on Revu or in -proposed.
<UndiFineD> well I committed my fixes to bazaar, so that does not mean everyone has them yet
<UndiFineD> hmmm, some texts are long, too long to fit an image, definitly needs some splitting here and there
<Muscovy> I think for the time being we're not splicing pages, UndiFineD.
<Muscovy> I'm not entirely sure though.
<UndiFineD> no I was go to do so now
<UndiFineD> I was not going to do so now
<UndiFineD> I am tired
<UndiFineD> pff
<UndiFineD> 1 am
<Muscovy> Oh dear.
<Muscovy> I was up until about 2:00 the night we first got started on the tour.
